# [May 15th, 2021] DarksydePhil was briefly suspended from Twitch because of a 'hateful slur'



## Comma (May 15, 2021)

Supposedly for saying the n-word. Kinda. Sorta.

*Clip:*





Your browser is not able to display this video.




*-UPDATE 1-* He received a 7-day suspension for using a 'hateful slur'. He's absolutely livid on Twitter:





(https://twitter.com/TheyCallMeDSP/status/1393695815433003008)






*-UPDATE 2-* Lol:




(https://twitter.com/TheyCallMeDSP/status/1393697557910487041)




(https://twitter.com/TheyCallMeDSP/status/1393700438227132416 + https://twitter.com/TheyCallMeDSP/status/1393699564041904128)

*-UPDATE 3-* He'll be 'transitioning' (lol) to Youtube. Not sure if it's just for the time being or permanently:




(https://twitter.com/TheyCallMeDSP/status/1393706135144652800)

Setting up superchat, memberships, mods and bots for Youtube:



(https://twitter.com/TheyCallMeDSP/status/1393706136109338627)

*-UPDATE 4-* He recorded his reaction and uploaded it to his YT channel, calling Twitch insane and claiming he has had enough of it. Local archive of the reaction part:

*'**Returnal playthrough pt16 - Twitch BANS ME FOR NO REASON! I'VE HAD IT!!!!**'*





Your browser is not able to display this video.





*-UPDATE 5-*  Twitch has lifted the suspension, claiming it was a mistake. DSP's reaction:




(https://twitter.com/TheyCallMeDSP/status/1393723993916510212)


----------



## UaineRunei (May 15, 2021)

Soundtrack for the thread:






Goes really well with:


----------



## JPG (May 15, 2021)

Where were you when dsp was kill


----------



## gettingthatgrooveback (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Shabobus (May 15, 2021)

He'll be back. With yet another excuse for hyper overdrive begging.


----------



## BepsiLight (May 15, 2021)

I would pay to read the email Phil will send to twitch where he tries to weasel out of how THAT clearly wasn't the forbidden gamer word.


----------



## Kheapathic (May 15, 2021)

What does DSP call it when Tevin is sitting still in his chair?

Stationary Nigger.


----------



## QwahlityKahntent (May 15, 2021)

stationary nigger?


----------



## MoonRocker (May 15, 2021)

HOLY SHIT, stream just went down and it's giving the error message when you're banned.

DSP OFFICIALLY BANNED FROM TWITCH.

Could either be due:
1) Further consequences after reviewing the termination of his partnership agreement.
2) The DMCA strike fuckery that he mentioned yesterday.
...3) Or he just dropped a huge Freudian n-bomb on stream. LMAO


Get your popcorn out boys, today is gonna be a good one.

--EDIT

I'm an idiot and didn't see that I'm at least 5 minutes late to the party.


----------



## Hail (May 15, 2021)

Nogs on notice, DSP coming for that accountability.


----------



## UsedUp (May 15, 2021)

This is too good lmao


----------



## Salubrious (May 15, 2021)

Doesn't Twitch have a rule that you aren't allowed to stream anywhere else if you get banned from Twitch?

I could be wrong, but if so, I could see DSP spinning this into a permaban because "he can't afford to take a week off."

Edit: Or somehow does his departnering actually help him in this case?


----------



## Sukkahousuritari (May 15, 2021)

Sukkahousuritari said:


> "Guys, I have no idea why I was banned from Twitch. Obviously they don't know what the fuck they're doing."



I called it.


----------



## Jasper2K (May 15, 2021)

Im so stoked. I can't wait for the tidal wave of salt. Holy shit the sodium intake. I might need to see a doctor.


----------



## Pepper Jack (May 15, 2021)

gettingthatgrooveback said:


> View attachment 2173557
> NOTHING HE COULD DO.


If he goes crawling back to Twitch after eating a 7 day ban, he truly is a limp-wristed faggot.


----------



## tzgnilki (May 15, 2021)

is Khet crying though


----------



## Abe Vigoda (May 15, 2021)

Well Phil certainly won't be very stationary writing that email. Phil, get on YouTube ASAP I want to see that chair rattle!


----------



## Thomas Highway (May 15, 2021)




----------



## King of Not Playing Games (May 15, 2021)

Sukkahousuritari said:


> I called it.


Down to the exact fucking wording.


----------



## YokuNama (May 15, 2021)

Karma is a bitch Phil.

Shouldn't of lied about that Twitch payment. But of course. Here comes the ammo for Phil to get even more pity bucks.


----------



## DZoomer (May 15, 2021)

God, we just keep winning! I can't take this anymore!

OIC, quickly, donate your life's savings to make me feel a bit owned at least!


----------



## Kheapathic (May 15, 2021)

Salubrious said:


> Doesn't Twitch have a rule that you aren't allowed to stream anywhere else if you get banned from Twitch?
> 
> I could be wrong, but if so, I could see DSP spinning this into a permaban because "he can't afford to take a week off."


Pretty sure the Twitch exclusivity deal is only for affiliates and above; if you don't sign a contract, they can't hold you to exclusivity... at least, until they rewrite site rules and shit.


----------



## gobsmackedmortician (May 15, 2021)

Get this featured on the front page @Null every one loves a good n-bomb............


----------



## Extreme Aneurysm (May 15, 2021)

Stationary Nigger


----------



## Tom Myers (May 15, 2021)

BS ban


----------



## Pepper Jack (May 15, 2021)




----------



## JPG (May 15, 2021)

tzgnilki said:


> is Khet crying though


I hope so. Can’t beat a cryjob


----------



## TheGreatWhiteNorth (May 15, 2021)

gettingthatgrooveback said:


> View attachment 2173557
> NOTHING HE COULD DO.



Only seven days? Man, time for an emergency begathon!


----------



## Keefer (May 15, 2021)

LMAO!  It's my birthday tomorrow, and this is the best present I've gotten so far. Thanks, Dave!


----------



## Balr0g (May 15, 2021)

He tweeted himself: a 7 day ban. As I said in the main thread it will not be permanent at least for now. But I wonder if this will now count as a strike on his account (an inoffical one) you know Phil has probably several marks on his account: making fun of other partners, "fundraising" (in reality begging), acting like a little child when Twitch staff is asking politely to lower his bitrate, then his latest gin-fueld Twitter rant about mass reporting a Twitch partner who is black (double no-no on twitch I would wager) and now this.

But look on the bright side Phil: now you can go full Youtube with no remorse. Otr go to D-Live and resurrect Isaac Himmler


----------



## Thomas Highway (May 15, 2021)

Scopely is not gonna be happy about this.


----------



## Planettenon (May 15, 2021)

can he still stream? i mean he's not a partner anymore.


----------



## leChinkyRaccoon (May 15, 2021)

JPG said:


> Where were you when dsp was kill


Watchin DSP wondering if the only reason I watch DSP is FOMO then this happens.


----------



## blahblahblah678 (May 15, 2021)

What a retarrrr thing to say, Phil.


----------



## Big Brown Schlub (May 15, 2021)

lol this is too good. Him mushmouthing the word nigger gets him a 7 day banhammer, but fleecing his audience, feigning distress and calling people mentally ill for years is apparently fine. Sound good???

Hope you enjoy going back to the "toxic wastelands" of Youtube, Dave! See you there soon!


----------



## Surly Muppet (May 15, 2021)

I had just mentioned this in the other thread, but one of Tevin's theories was that Phil was hoping for a Twitch ban so that he can spin it for a victim narrative payout as he moves over to YT. Not that he said this intentionally, but just keep in mind that this may actually be to his advantage to have an 'event' assist him with his move to YT where he will then have more begging avenues.


----------



## clownpiss (May 15, 2021)

MY WIFE IS BAWLING HER EYES OUT!!!


----------



## gobsmackedmortician (May 15, 2021)

send this to his twitter


----------



## Pepper Jack (May 15, 2021)

Bankrupt
Tax debt
Foreclosure and Midfirst is coming for you nigga
Departnered 
Banned
Whoever said DSP is lucky is full of shit


----------



## Hail (May 15, 2021)

Planettenon said:


> can he still stream? i mean he's not a partner anymore.


Yeah he'll just do the YT swap for 7 days likely. No partnership means he could multistream even.


----------



## Zappin’ And Spazzin’ (May 15, 2021)

I hope the mods are ready. Phil's gonna want a lot of dollars. 
And there's gonna be a lot of bans on Youtube.


----------



## Kheapathic (May 15, 2021)

October 31st should now be known as Stationary Nigger Day.


----------



## Thomas Highway (May 15, 2021)

Surly Muppet said:


> I had just mentioned this in the other thread, but one of Tevin's theories was that Phil was hoping for a Twitch ban so that he can spin it for a victim narrative payout as he moves over to YT. Not that he said this intentionally, but just keep in mind that this may actually be to his advantage to have an 'event' assist him with his move to YT where he will then have more begging avenues.



Tevin puts more thought into Phil's life than Phil does. 


No 4d checkers here.


----------



## JimiHendrix (May 15, 2021)

i guess we were all wrong. phil really is a gamer


----------



## Forbidden Math (May 15, 2021)

Well, he wanted to get banned, now here it is. Time to drain the paypigs and then drag them over to YT. Couldn't have planned it better, oh.. wait...


----------



## gettingthatgrooveback (May 15, 2021)

HE SAID NEGGER NOT NIGGER, TWITCH!
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## UaineRunei (May 15, 2021)

What's a negger, Phil?


----------



## Kumquatacus (May 15, 2021)

Comma said:


> View attachment 2173553
> 
> Supposedly for saying the n-word:
> 
> ...


holy fuck twitch was on the quick draw with this ban. but  when it comes to scamming and doxing i guess twitch mods are sleeping


----------



## YokuNama (May 15, 2021)

Surly Muppet said:


> I had just mentioned this in the other thread, but one of Tevin's theories was that Phil was hoping for a Twitch ban so that he can spin it for a victim narrative payout as he moves over to YT. Not that he said this intentionally, but just keep in mind that this may actually be to his advantage to have an 'event' assist him with his move to YT where he will then have more begging avenues.



Oh thats definately happening now. He's writing the victim mode speech as we speak.


----------



## JPG (May 15, 2021)




----------



## MoonRocker (May 15, 2021)

OIC, deviluk, or another cuck is gonna drop a $1,000 pity donation.

I'm calling it now.


----------



## Forbidden Math (May 15, 2021)

UaineRunei said:


> What's a negger, Phil?
> 
> View attachment 2173588


Known leader of the hate army shouts nigger on stream.


----------



## The Wicked Mitch (May 15, 2021)

7 day ban, should be at least a $10000 tips goal to make up for this crime against humanity


----------



## FoxVirus (May 15, 2021)

What does this mean? WAS he... BANNED?


----------



## Malcolm Tucker (May 15, 2021)

What up Negger Guy?


----------



## Zappin’ And Spazzin’ (May 15, 2021)

Kumquatacus said:


> holy fuck twitch was on the quick draw with this ban. but  when it comes to scamming and doxing i guess twitch mods are sleeping


The whole website is built around grifting so it's not really a surprise
It was bizarre how lightning quick the ban was though, I'll admit that


----------



## Tom Went To The Mayor (May 15, 2021)

Time to bring out the big one, Phil. You're gonna need it.


----------



## Surly Muppet (May 15, 2021)

I always knew that Neggy would return to the DSP universe...

And she came out swinging just the way Swaru intended her.


----------



## HorseSense (May 15, 2021)

Say 'negative' again!


----------



## PieceofShet (May 15, 2021)

Kumquatacus said:


> holy fuck twitch was on the quick draw with this ban. but  when it comes to scamming and doxing i guess twitch mods are sleeping


He is not even an affiliate now, so they just autobanned his ass. This would not happen if he was a partner.


----------



## YokuNama (May 15, 2021)

UaineRunei said:


> What's a negger, Phil?
> 
> View attachment 2173588


----------



## Shabobus (May 15, 2021)

UaineRunei said:


> What's a negger, Phil?
> 
> View attachment 2173588


@neger psykolog 
Phil is calling you out.


----------



## PenskeMaterial (May 15, 2021)

UaineRunei said:


> What's a negger, Phil?
> 
> View attachment 2173588



'OBVIOUSLY NOT THE N WORD!'

LMAO, you can feel the leg shaking out of control.


----------



## Vic Viper T301 (May 15, 2021)

"What, again?"
OK after seeing the clip I'm actually going to take Phil's side on this one. He obviously meant to say 'negative' and misspoke. He just happened to misspeak the worst possible word in the English language.


----------



## Zappin’ And Spazzin’ (May 15, 2021)

YokuNama said:


> View attachment 2173612


Ninja finally had his revenge after all those years of slander


----------



## DontEatSilicaGel (May 15, 2021)

DontEatSilicaGel said:


> ......or watch him destroy himself while starting a niche real-life YouTube channel. Cooking with SuperBlindMan? I recommend this option. No sense risking yourself just to prove he's a pathological liar, which we already know.



See. No reason to run any gay-ops or try and try and hack his accounts. The wait is frustrating, but these morons always destroy themselves.


----------



## D̥̜̖͗͆̿E̼̰VÔ̦Ȗ̟̹̮͊͋R͊̒ (May 15, 2021)

Come the fuck on it's fun watching DSP squirm and all but he's was obviously just being a mushmouthed dumbass in that clip while reading the debuff, not experiencing some deep rooted Freudian slip where he's just barely resisting the urge to scream NIGGER every waking moment of his life. With how quick the ban came though it seems like Twitch mods were waiting with their finger on the tregger for him to slip up in any way so they could give him the boot.


----------



## Thomas Highway (May 15, 2021)

Phil is such a fucking retard lol. He absolutely cannot stop punching himself in the groin.


----------



## MoistTracktor (May 15, 2021)

This man seriously went on Twitter and typed out "negger" and thought that was a good idea. Lmfao


----------



## PieceofShet (May 15, 2021)

I was here, chilling with my fellow tractors on DDM stream! Big ups all, never forget!


----------



## FoxVirus (May 15, 2021)

If he has one.. 


Thomas Highway said:


> Phil is such a fucking retard lol. He absolutely cannot stop punching himself in the groin.


----------



## Balr0g (May 15, 2021)

Since when is Twitch German? In German there is the word Neger which is the translation of Nigger. So Phil even IF you said Negger and not Nigger you fucked up royally.


----------



## YokuNama (May 15, 2021)

Zappin’ And Spazzin’ said:


> Ninja finally had his revenge after all those years of slander


Quality Under-appreciated response right there lmaooo


----------



## The Wicked Mitch (May 15, 2021)

MoistTracktor said:


> This man seriously went on Twitter and typed out "negger" and thought that was a good idea. Lmfao


No you don't understand, I said NICKGUR

NICKGURR, understand?


----------



## ProvenWrong (May 15, 2021)

LMAO. Oh Phil... Seems those times of you saying Nigga/Nigger on YT has finally caught up to you.

Emergency stream will happen soon.


----------



## Anal birth (May 15, 2021)

██████ said:


> Come the fuck on it's fun watching DSP squirm and all but he's was obviously just being a mushmouthed dumbass in that clip while reading the debuff, not experiencing some deep rooted Freudian slip where he's just barely resisting the urge to scream NIGGER every waking moment of his life. With how quick the ban came though it seems like Twitch mods were waiting with their finger on the tregger for him to slip up in any way so they could give him the boot.


That's why its funny... dummy


----------



## boxybum (May 15, 2021)

One stationary nigger.


----------



## Crooked 16th (May 15, 2021)

You know it's gonna be something good when you leave for 15 mins and the Main Thread jumped 5 pages


----------



## Thomas Highway (May 15, 2021)

FoxVirus said:


> If he has one..



It exists. But it only registers pain, not pleasure.


----------



## Kosher Dill (May 15, 2021)

Once again, Phil screwed over by bad RNG (Random Nigger Generation).


----------



## TheGreatWhiteNorth (May 15, 2021)

Something something karma's a fucking bitch, isn't it, Phil? Also, using DDM's stream for the win.


----------



## Funko Pops NFT collector (May 15, 2021)

At least when Pewdiepie said nigger it made sense since its commonly used as an insult and he wanted to insult the guy, Phil use of it makes no sense, what the fuck is a stationary nigger?


----------



## Forbidden Math (May 15, 2021)

Oh? The racism was on huh? It was on the whole time? Hello...


----------



## kamekmagik (May 15, 2021)

Sukkahousuritari said:


> I called it.


I'm absolutely amazed at both your exact wording and how predictable dsp excuses are


----------



## ReentryPhantom (May 15, 2021)

██████ said:


> Come the fuck on it's fun watching DSP squirm and all but he's was obviously just being a mushmouthed dumbass in that clip while reading the debuff, not experiencing some deep rooted Freudian slip where he's just barely resisting the urge to scream NIGGER every waking moment of his life. With how quick the ban came though it seems like Twitch mods were waiting with their finger on the tregger for him to slip up in any way so they could give him the boot.


I actually agree with you here. The ban is bullshit, he obviously did not mean to say it and for whatever reason it just slipped. BUT it's absolutely fucking hilarious it happened because it's Phil.


----------



## Salubrious (May 15, 2021)

Tom Myers said:


> BS ban


I would agree that this ban is pretty harsh IF DSP had a clean track record and this was an obvious slip-up.

But I don't feel sorry here.  This is a karma ban if anything.  He's violated Twitch's TOS (not to mention the 'just being a decent human being' test) so often that he should be lucky he's still on the platform at all.


----------



## L.I.M.B. Commander (May 15, 2021)

In before the week long Youtube crying/begging/rant stream....


----------



## Kheapathic (May 15, 2021)

If we were still in early April, he could take a week off to celebrate his birthday.


----------



## SauceRyuKen (May 15, 2021)

It feels weird. He clearly didn't mean to say the gamer word at all, and yet he gets smited with the quickness? Twitch, are you guys actively taking the piss? Scamming and the hot tub meta is very cool but a "Stationary Negger" isn't?

Whatever, I'll take the W, but like... Soooo many good reasons to ban him and they just Capone'd his ass over a clear mushmouth moment. He drinks so much it's weird it doesn't happen more often.


----------



## gobsmackedmortician (May 15, 2021)

punch out art work in his house ,  the leader of the hate army has racist memes on his walls ........


----------



## UsedUp (May 15, 2021)

I'm sure all his fellow Klan Members will tip hardcore now.


----------



## TheGreatWhiteNorth (May 15, 2021)

L.I.M.B. Commander said:


> In before the week long Youtube crying/begging/rant stream....


More like in b4 Phil shows up on YouTube vibrating like crazy as he furiously emails Twitch crying to get unbanned. Talking shit about them all the way.


----------



## King of Not Playing Games (May 15, 2021)

Reemergency YouTube stream let's go, time's awastin', he's gonna need your support more than ever


----------



## gettingthatgrooveback (May 15, 2021)

I couldn't have imagined a better turn of events. This is one of the funniest things that have happened in the DSPuniverse.
It's glorious how's he's denying the obvious. This is exactly like "the incident". Give it enough time and he'll admit it.


----------



## h0g (May 15, 2021)

Incoming EMERGENCY youtube marathon


----------



## TheTractor (May 15, 2021)

Hilarious timing right after his twitch payment/marathon scam. 

Karma is a bitch for once uh Phillip


----------



## DZoomer (May 15, 2021)

Funko Pops NFT collector said:


> At least when Pewdiepie said nigger it made sense since its commonly used as an insult and he wanted to insult the guy, Phil use of it makes no sense, what the fuck is a stationary nigger?


It was obviously a slip-up.

BUT! He did say it. There's no way he said anything other than "nigger" in that clip.

So, should the ban stick since he did say the word, regardless of intention? Or is intention important when deciding if a ban sticks when it comes to the n-word?

If a streamer with Tourettes says nigger, does he/she get banned? I don't think so. But Phil doesn't have Tourettes, just autism.

Regardless, Phil deserves to suffer for this, so I hope it sticks.


----------



## D̥̜̖͗͆̿E̼̰VÔ̦Ȗ̟̹̮͊͋R͊̒ (May 15, 2021)

So where's the emergency YT pitybegging stream?


----------



## The Clown Dimension (May 15, 2021)

Mr. Gurr strikes again!


----------



## Ralphamale (May 15, 2021)

Twitch is looking for any excuse to ban him at this point. Any nigger on the site is allowed to say nigger and nigga all they want. Time to get that 23andMe Dave to prove you can say nigger.


----------



## Forbidden Math (May 15, 2021)

Okay guys, now watch him spin this into being the trolls fault. "A BUNCH OF SICKOS MASS REPORTED ME!!!"


----------



## that_monika (May 15, 2021)

DSPs reply to me sounds like a Fallout New Vegas failed speech check

[Speech 15/80] While stationary, negger, uh, negative 75% damage. Obviously trying to say negative and mispronounced it, OBVIOUSLY NOT THE N WORD!


----------



## Kheapathic (May 15, 2021)

██████ said:


> So where's the emergency YT pitybegging stream?


He has to get the two kats to stop crying first. Then contact people at Twitch and tell them about his 10+ year legacy and what it means to his audience...


----------



## Thomas Highway (May 15, 2021)

There is no metric for judging whether a Twitch ban is bullshit or not. They're all completely arbitrary and often contradict each other. Therefore there is no point in hand wringing over whether or not the ban was fair.


----------



## The Wicked Mitch (May 15, 2021)

DZoomer said:


> It was obviously a slip-up.
> 
> BUT! He did say it. There's no way he said anything other than "nigger" in that clip.
> 
> ...


It should stick because he has been shitting on the platform for weeks, Twitch is cuck central don't get me wrong but he has blatantly been lying about his payment, about not getting told why he was yeeted from the program, openly feigning distress for years


----------



## Crooked 16th (May 15, 2021)

gettingthatgrooveback said:


> I couldn't have imagined a better turn of events. This is one of the funniest things that have happened in the DSPuniverse.
> It's glorious how's he's denying the obvious. This is exactly like "the incident". Give it enough time and he'll admit it.


"I said it guys but i was under so much stress i didn't even know what i was saying"


----------



## Mr. Brown (May 15, 2021)

Oh this season might be the best yet.


----------



## Salubrious (May 15, 2021)

I'm actually more upset that he was banned for a slip-up than the fact he wasn't banned for obviously lying about Twitch not paying him and holding a "fundraiser" yesterday.


----------



## Jasper2K (May 15, 2021)

This is awesome stuff. I'm having so much fun now. This cool because I'm getting that positive vibe I had for most of 2017. Getting that groove back I'm getting that vibe back.


----------



## Ikonick (May 15, 2021)

UaineRunei said:


> What's a negger, Phil?
> 
> View attachment 2173588


He admits there was a hard r in there.


----------



## kamekmagik (May 15, 2021)

Surly Muppet said:


> I had just mentioned this in the other thread, but one of Tevin's theories was that Phil was hoping for a Twitch ban so that he can spin it for a victim narrative payout as he moves over to YT. Not that he said this intentionally, but just keep in mind that this may actually be to his advantage to have an 'event' assist him with his move to YT where he will then have more begging avenues.


As you said, this was specifically probably not intentional. But it would've been better for him to wait a month. This is essentially back to back to back nuclear begs. How effective can the Rally Around the Pig Effect work before the disability checks hit again?


----------



## UsedUp (May 15, 2021)

DSPs inner monologue while playing games: dont say n word, dont say n word, dont say n word... stationary N word.


----------



## The Wicked Mitch (May 15, 2021)

Salubrious said:


> I'm actually more upset that he was banned for a slip-up than the fact he wasn't banned for obviously lying about Twitch not paying him and holding a "fundraiser" yesterday.


This is much funnier though


----------



## Dread Pirate Retard (May 15, 2021)

It's a really sad state of affairs that Twitch will tolerate lying, grifting, begging, and feigning distress FOR YEARS but DSP accidentally saying "negger" because his brain is soaked in gin gets him kicked within the hour.

The absolute state of Twitch.


----------



## IHateMyJob (May 15, 2021)

Can't wait for the rage YT stream when he tries to pronounce it Neg..... instead of the clear as day nig.... pronunciation that he used. Bring on the salt!!!


----------



## gettingthatgrooveback (May 15, 2021)

what the fuck is he doing hahahaha


----------



## Piece of Peace (May 15, 2021)

leChinkyRaccoon said:


> Watchin DSP wondering if the only reason I watch DSP is FOMO then this happens.


I was literally at the dentist for 90 minutes when this shit randomly happens (-_-)


----------



## Il_Duke (May 15, 2021)

He obviously meant to say negative, but where's the Hard R sound in that word? Why did Phil's monkey brain immediately throw that out of his mouth as the most reasonable alternative?


----------



## RoyalBlast (May 15, 2021)

Can the 7 days suspension turn to perma ban ?


----------



## Surly Muppet (May 15, 2021)

This was objectively a stupid reason to ban him, but I guess they can 'prove' that it happened because of the clip. But it's pretty clear that it was a slip of the tongue.
The real reason to ban him would have been the scam he pulled yesterday.
It'd be amazing if it somehow came to light that this was all a coincidence, and they did in fact ban him for the scam. Maybe they even opted him to ban him while they investigate the reports about the scam. 

@Nigel of Ukip if it's only a 7 day ban, it might be worth continuing down the path you were pursuing.


----------



## King Nutsack (May 15, 2021)

ReentryPhantom said:


> I actually agree with you here. The ban is bullshit, he obviously did not mean to say it and for whatever reason it just slipped. BUT it's absolutely fucking hilarious it happened because it's Phil.


This sums up my feelings. It's pretty bullshit what you can get banned for on Twitch with them giving you no concrete answer on what the ban was for... kinda like how Dave can never give a concrete answer on what these mysterious bills are that he needed to do a begathon for. Hmm.

Either way, while it is hilarious this is unfortunately going to be another thing for him to spin and play the drama card on to scam more people out of their social security checks. This shit keeps happening


----------



## TheGreatWhiteNorth (May 15, 2021)

Looks like his Street Fighter 2 stream is going to be full of neggers tonight.


----------



## Balr0g (May 15, 2021)

gettingthatgrooveback said:


> I couldn't have imagined a better turn of events. This is one of the funniest things that have happened in the DSPuniverse.
> It's glorious how's he's denying the obvious. This is exactly like "the incident". Give it enough time and he'll admit it.


Can he though? Unlike the incident this time he used a big no no word (at least in the current time line). Fuck me Twitch has a huge soft core porn section now with their Just chatting (or rather just lounging in my hot tub showing big tiddies) section and no one cares except normal gamers who feel insulted being thrown into the same category. Seems like Phil flew too close to the sun after his "succesful" 2020. Man the Top 10 worst moments of DSP will be a top 20 at this point


----------



## Vic Viper T301 (May 15, 2021)

TheKatIsNowGone said:


> Okay guys, now watch him spin this into being the trolls fault. "A BUNCH OF SICKOS MASS REPORTED ME!!!"


I hope he says this just for the sweet sweet hypocrisy after calling for flagging Tevin just a couple days ago. Even Phil can't be dense enough to not see how much of an asshole he would appear to be if he did that... right?


----------



## Neggertive (May 15, 2021)

this is what happens when you don’t have your partnership protection, twitch doesn’t give a fuck about you


----------



## Zappin’ And Spazzin’ (May 15, 2021)

Mr. Brown said:


> Oh this season might be the best yet.


It feels like forever ago where everyone was falling asleep watching OIC give Phil $80 every night


----------



## YokuNama (May 15, 2021)

L.I.M.B. Commander said:


> In before the week long Youtube crying/begging/rant stream....


Just when the whales unbeached themselves from DSP island for a while. Better pucker up whales. He's coming for it ALL.


----------



## Lolidaki (May 15, 2021)

Didn't this happen before with a GTA? He said a similar word and people at the time thought he had said it.  guess Twitch is taking reports more seriously now that he isn't a partner.


----------



## Swirling weeb (May 15, 2021)

_*Here’s a live reaction of him getting the suspension email :*_


----------



## Radical Goodspeed (May 15, 2021)

And the years start coming and they don't stop coming and they don't stop coming and they don't stop coming and they don't stop coming...


----------



## Salubrious (May 15, 2021)

gettingthatgrooveback said:


> View attachment 2173667
> what the fuck is he doing hahahaha


Like Ethan Ralph and Boogie, he can't help but dig his own grave because he HAS to get the last word in.


----------



## Rayce Farelle (May 15, 2021)

It's insane that accidentally mumbling something that sounds like 'nigger' when reading an item description is worse than literally masturbating on stream.
He never failed the mission.


----------



## gettingthatgrooveback (May 15, 2021)




----------



## SlushFiend (May 15, 2021)

The most likely thing he's going to do now is stream on youtube, first with a reeemergency then stream for the rest of the week with his regular schedule (during this time he can gauge how much he can make from streaming from youtube). This will determine if he will stream on either twitch or youtube and giving him the easy excuse that twitch doesn't want him or twitch is where he has all his community is from.


----------



## YokuNama (May 15, 2021)

Surly Muppet said:


> This was objectively a stupid reason to ban him, but I guess they can 'prove' that it happened because of the clip. But it's pretty clear that it was a slip of the tongue.
> The real reason to ban him would have been the scam he pulled yesterday.
> It'd be amazing if it somehow came to light that this was all a coincidence, and they did in fact ban him for the scam. Maybe they even opted him to ban him while they investigate the reports about the scam.
> 
> @Nigel of Ukip if it's only a 7 day ban, it might be worth continuing down the path you were pursuing.



Definately a slip of the tongue, but after all the scams and lies the irony of Phil getting banned for something he actually didn't mean to do lmaooooo


----------



## DZoomer (May 15, 2021)

Salubrious said:


> I'm actually more upset that he was banned for a slip-up than the fact he wasn't banned for obviously lying about Twitch not paying him and holding a "fundraiser" yesterday.


That's the Twitch/DSP relation in a nutshell.

DSP scamming his audience, lying about not getting paid, holding personal fundraisers, breaking the TOS daily, calling people faggots/homos, insulting his viewers?

Who cares?

DSP sneezes and the webcam shakes, slightly rotating downwards, showing 4 pixels of Phil's underwear?

One week ban.


----------



## Lift Me Up (May 15, 2021)

Swirling weeb said:


> _*Here’s a live reaction of him getting the suspension email :*_
> 
> View attachment 2173671View attachment 2173669View attachment 2173670


Last frame is him rubbing his hands together in anticipation for mass begging when he get's back.


----------



## Funko Pops NFT collector (May 15, 2021)

Salubrious said:


> I'm actually more upset that he was banned for a slip-up than the fact he wasn't banned for obviously lying about Twitch not paying him and holding a "fundraiser" yesterday.


Yes I was thinking the same thing, the guy lies about twitch not paying him and later says that they pay him less than what was agreed and didn't suffer consequences,he also lied about twitch not telling him the reason why he was banned. Those two things make twitch look terrible since it means they will pay less for no reason and ban you for no reason and thats ok,but if you say nigger accidentally you are banned in minutes.


----------



## David Davidson (May 15, 2021)

gettingthatgrooveback said:


> View attachment 2173667
> what the fuck is he doing hahahaha


I called them big nosed freaks and greedy jews, but not once did I say kike. Your honor, I rest my case.


----------



## The Clown Dimension (May 15, 2021)

It was two weeks early but here's to the 11th anniversary of DSP saying the word for reals this time!


----------



## Cistern Rumbler (May 15, 2021)

"YOU BIG NOSED FREAK!"



Edit: Ninja'd by several nudniks.


----------



## gobsmackedmortician (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Thomas Highway (May 15, 2021)

In a just world, Twitch would ban all of their streamers and it would cease to exist. Awful, predatory platform staffed by degenerates and pedos.


----------



## Swirling weeb (May 15, 2021)

I mean this is confirmation that the pig faggot is still a racist he may even use nigger frequently I mean knowing his feelings towards tevin it’s a high chance


----------



## Gamergirl Cleanup Crew (May 15, 2021)

Tonight's pre-stream teaser


----------



## tzgnilki (May 15, 2021)

we need a moment of silence for the wasted $5 bttv subscription


----------



## MoistTracktor (May 15, 2021)

I can't wait for the "commentary community" to see this and think they can score some views from a bogus twitch ban. Only to discover that less than 24 hours earlier, Phil ran one of his biggest scams yet


----------



## Spaghet (May 15, 2021)

Careful there, if Phil actually read his forums you'd be on thin ice.


----------



## Fill Bern El (May 15, 2021)

YOYOYOYOYOYOOO I WENT TO GO SEE HIS TIPS TOTAL AT THE END OF THE DAY AND I SEE HE GETS BANNED FOR SLIPPIN UP AND USING THE HARD N WORD

LMAOOOOOOO


----------



## Who Now (May 15, 2021)

He's going to feign contacting Twitch to get it back. But he really just wants to move to youtube due to all that superchat coin. He knows he can't make the money he was making on Twitch without it. He is probably secretly happy about it. Roaches always survive


----------



## JimiHendrix (May 15, 2021)

"there's no telling when the suspension will be lifted"

"i have been suspended for 7 days due to a hateful slur"

?????????


----------



## Hogan of the South (May 15, 2021)

Christmas came early!!
I leave the stream for one hour and this!? Oh so so funny.


----------



## Full Race Replay (May 15, 2021)

hahahahaha get fucked dsp!!!!!


----------



## GooglePuppet (May 15, 2021)

The roach will survive. He always does.


----------



## No. 7 cat (May 15, 2021)

Phil was meant to talk about the export economy of Niger, but unfortunately erred in his pronunciation.


----------



## DZoomer (May 15, 2021)

This moment is the quintessential "Left to its own devices, the Pigroach will inevitably fuck up his own life" moment.

He's made so much fucking money in the last few weeks, and so his brain goes like "Fuck this shit, bad choice module activated, all systems go, STATIONARY NIGGER!".

Just one of many examples to show every detractor out there that there's no reason to ever get mad at Phil making money. He will always, ALWAYS, do something stupid and squander it all.


----------



## Balr0g (May 15, 2021)

Who Now said:


> He's going to feign contacting Twitch to get it back. But he really just wants to move to youtube due to all that superchat coin. He knows he can't make the money he was making on Twitch without it. He is probably secretly happy about it. Roaches always survive


But youtube takes a cut of my superchat money! *snort* I just want tips!


----------



## TheGreatWhiteNorth (May 15, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> In a just world, Twitch would ban all of their streamers and it would cease to exist. Awful, predatory platform staffed by degenerates and pedos.



So, Phil? Oh wait, Leanna was 18 when he started dating her. Right…


----------



## Zappin’ And Spazzin’ (May 15, 2021)

Phil knew he fucked up the moment he said it. Look at this nervous, hair-trigger response to his chat, and the shrill Clown voice he uses to damage control.


----------



## Rayce Farelle (May 15, 2021)

Spaghet said:


> Careful there, if Phil actually read his forums you'd be on thin ice.


It's literally ok when Max does it dood


----------



## Freshtodeath (May 15, 2021)

He clearly said "Stationary nigger"


----------



## Salubrious (May 15, 2021)

JimiHendrix said:


> "there's no telling when the suspension will be lifted"
> 
> "i have been suspended for 7 days due to a hateful slur"
> 
> ?????????


It's literally DSP's excuse for why "the detractors" are always wrong.

Twitch said 7 days, but might they might extend or shorten it, so because you don't know the future, anyone that says I'm banned for 7 days is outright lying because there's no way to know.

Edit: Srealing this from and giving credit to An1337 just in case Youtube takes it down.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Hogan of the South (May 15, 2021)

Fill Bern El said:


> YOYOYOYOYOYOOO I WENT TO GO SEE HIS TIPS TOTAL AT THE END OF THE DAY AND I SEE HE GETS BANNED FOR SLIPPIN UP AND USING THE HARD N WORD
> 
> LMAOOOOOOO


Truly a historic day. Time to crack another adult beverage for the yt damage control


----------



## Optimus Prime (May 15, 2021)

And now we wait to see how this plays out.

Obviously, if this is truly game over for Phil on Twitch, then he's going to take the chance to burn what's left of that bridge like a moron and move to either Youtube or Glimesh. The latter, of course, thanks to Kiwi operatives already took all his nicknames which if he tries to migrate there could impact the ability of wheelchairs to find him. 

There's no scenario where this is bad for us.


----------



## Ikonick (May 15, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> In a just world, Twitch would ban all of their streamers and it would cease to exist. Awful, predatory platform staffed by degenerates and pedos.


That's not fair. I stream on twitch lmao


----------



## Kheapathic (May 15, 2021)

Is KG actually trying to compare DSP to MaxDood? Dude, no... Yeah Max said it, but he also actually hangs out with 2 black dudes IRL (on top of making Twitch 20x what Phil does).


----------



## Dandelion (May 15, 2021)

I fucking love that the clip of the incident also has him baby raging at both his chat and "RNG".

Nice exposure, Dave.


----------



## gettingthatgrooveback (May 15, 2021)

JimiHendrix said:


> "there's no telling when the suspension will be lifted"
> 
> "i have been suspended for 7 days due to a hateful slur"
> 
> ?????????


Holy shit, I didn't catch that. That's live evidence of Phil purposely obfuscating things.


----------



## kebab4you (May 15, 2021)

First gumbo made by the horse and now a ban, poor piggy ):


----------



## SlushFiend (May 15, 2021)

JimiHendrix said:


> "there's no telling when the suspension will be lifted"
> 
> "i have been suspended for 7 days due to a hateful slur"
> 
> ?????????


My best guess on that is him panicking about how many people probably reported it with proof. So he's worried that 7 day will be perma soon.


----------



## blinkber385 (May 15, 2021)

Twitch didn't let a foreign partnered league streamer get away with mispronouncing a word vaguely similarly to  a slur, way more plausible deniability. Phil isn't partnered, ostensibly has english as a first language and was, at most, off by one letter

Good luck Phil


----------



## kamekmagik (May 15, 2021)

gettingthatgrooveback said:


> View attachment 2173667
> what the fuck is he doing hahahaha


"you big nose freak"


----------



## Massively Strong Greed (May 15, 2021)

DSP Edited Quote: I'm the one, who said ni**er, me.. REE!
					

Created by: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXvsVF-6-OL7DYMX0KqmXzAUploaded by https://www.youtube.com/c/WinterOnYTRequested by: N/ASource: only medium size...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## gettingthatgrooveback (May 15, 2021)

Can you imagine if he starts streaming to Youtube for a week but then goes back to Twitch? 
I don't even know how to react to something that stupid.


----------



## FaXmachine (May 15, 2021)

I took a soft break for the DSP sphere but here we go...

He did say on Twitter he'd have to appeal his suspension in 7 days, does this imply they can reject it? 

In regards to Twitch though specifically theres no point in calling out their morality, they are as moral as Phil and its a SJW shit hole, of course they'd ban him over the N word but not being a literal scammer of the handicapped.


----------



## Canoodler (May 15, 2021)

You're all a bunch of stationary niggers.


----------



## Comma (May 15, 2021)

8 hours in paint:


----------



## Kheapathic (May 15, 2021)

Canoodler said:


> You're all a bunch of stationary niggers.



That's Trapper "Negger" Keeper to you.


----------



## Madmartigan (May 15, 2021)

It's amusing to see Phil process things in the minute after it happens.
Right after he says it, he's in complete silence for about 10-15 seconds, as he realized what he's said, contemplates the consequences, and thinks briefly about how he's going to play it out.
A few seconds later, he swivels his head to the stream chat to see a bunch of people talking about it.
He then deals with it in the same manner he does when he's called out for doing anything wrong. He instantly becomes extremely defensive and utters the same phrases he commonly does in these situations including "SHUT THE FUCK UP" and "People are dumb".
Predictable as always, Phil. In seven days after several nights of gin tweets, he'll come crawling right back to Twitch.


----------



## Zappin’ And Spazzin’ (May 15, 2021)

This is a positive change, now that he'll be streaming on the Toxic Cesspit of Youtube he'll be free to say nigger to his heart's content
Finally some quality raw commentary


----------



## kamekmagik (May 15, 2021)

Neggertive said:


> this is what happens when you don’t have your partnership protection, twitch doesn’t give a fuck about you


Great name dude


----------



## FaXmachine (May 15, 2021)

Tbh "stationary nigger" the funniest shit he has ever said. Dunno how that sounds like negative honestly. Looking forward to how he spins it on YT crying the whole time. I wonder if Kat will by crying like Onision's Kai?


----------



## actually (May 15, 2021)

Let's be honest. The 7 days might well be reduced. The one interesting factor is that he's no longer a partner, so Twitch may not give enough of a shit to modify it (except to a perma-ban).


----------



## Let's Love Lain (May 15, 2021)

He was clearly advertising a new product.


----------



## Jose Cuervo (May 15, 2021)

Phil’s excuse is hilarious.

He could’ve simply said something along the lines of “I said a word I didn’t mean to say, it was a slip of the tongue and I apologize if I’ve offended anyone. I’ll appeal this ban and hope Twitch takes it into consideration”

But no, he had to play the “I did nothing wrong I did everything correct” card and insult Twitch in the same tweet.


----------



## Dandelion (May 15, 2021)

If most people accidentally said what he said (especially on stream), they would immediately backpedal, apologize and say that they didn't mean to say that.

Phil just rolls with it and continues


----------



## Radical Goodspeed (May 15, 2021)

I'm actually impressed with KF. While we are in fact reveling in it, no one's disagreeing that the ban on its face is bullshit.

But Phil, you're just that unlikeable that _this _is us being emphatic towards you.


----------



## A Witty Name (May 15, 2021)

So where will this rank on this year's DSP's Top 10 Most Racist Moments of the Year?


----------



## King of Not Playing Games (May 15, 2021)

ENCYCLOPEDIA [Easy: Success] — The term for paper products is spelled differently. It's "stationery".


----------



## Big Brown Schlub (May 15, 2021)

Radical Goodspeed said:


> I'm actually impressed with KF. While we are in fact reveling in it, no one's disagreeing that the ban on its face is bullshit.
> 
> But Phil, you're just that unlikeable that _this _is us being emphatic towards you.


It's really a weird feeling, it's like waiting for a boxing match where you just know that one of the competitors is a guy you dislike and he's gonna get pummeled that night... but then he breaks his leg on the way of the ring.


----------



## Nigel of Ukip (May 15, 2021)

Made a quick gif for this unique situation.


----------



## johnny johnny yes papa (May 15, 2021)

Just when you think a man can't get anymore based. #OneOfUs #Relatable


----------



## Crooked 16th (May 15, 2021)

Twitch is a Equal Opportunity Banner


----------



## Zappin’ And Spazzin’ (May 15, 2021)

Radical Goodspeed said:


> I'm actually impressed with KF. While we are in fact reveling in it, no one's disagreeing that the ban on its face is bullshit.
> 
> But Phil, you're just that unlikeable that _this _is us being emphatic towards you.


It's bullshit but I have no sympathy for him because he did absolutely nothing to set up an alternative to this unstable "career" of milking retards.


----------



## h0g (May 15, 2021)

A Witty Name said:


> So where will this rank on this year's DSP's Top 10 Most Racist Moments of the Year?


Right below the divorce saga.


----------



## shameful existence (May 15, 2021)

Swirling weeb said:


> I mean this is *confirmation* that the pig faggot is still a racist he may even use nigger frequently


A lot of you are channeling your inner redditor in this thread.


----------



## 50 bit bitch (May 15, 2021)

Phil lost to RNG (Random Nigger Generator)


----------



## gettingthatgrooveback (May 15, 2021)

LOL he's working on getting the superchats and memberships working. He's making the entire transition in a few hours.


----------



## Planettenon (May 15, 2021)

Kheapathic said:


> Is KG actually trying to compare DSP to MaxDood? Dude, no... Yeah Max said it, but he also actually hangs out with 2 black dudes IRL (on top of making Twitch 20x what Phil does).


KG is an idiot


----------



## HumptyDumpty (May 15, 2021)

What was the context of him saying "...one stationary negative 75% damage, that's really bad"?

The ban is  of course complete fucking bullshit, but what does the sentence DSP was trying to say even mean? And where is the hard R in 'negative'?


----------



## Fill Bern El (May 15, 2021)

This really makes me question DSP now

the ease at which it slipped out and his utter refusal to even acknowledge what he said even though IT LITERALLY SOUNDED LIKE IT, just disgusting man

And like I've always questioned how racist DSP is because of his mannerism to chew his nails around black people, but man..._this shocks me_


----------



## GiveMeTheMoney (May 15, 2021)

I took a break from watching Phil so this is such a wonderful refreshing thing to come back to. So he lied about getting his last payment from twitch? Karma is on point lately.


----------



## PieceofShet (May 15, 2021)

HumptyDumpty said:


> What was the context of him saying "...one stationary negative 75% damage, that's really bad"?
> 
> The ban is  of course complete fucking bullshit, but what does the sentence DSP was trying to say even mean? And where is the hard R in 'negative'?


----------



## Neggertive (May 15, 2021)

actually said:


> Let's be honest. The 7 days might well be reduced. The one interesting factor is that he's no longer a partner, so Twitch may not give enough of a shit to modify it (except to a perma-ban).


the hope i’m having is that this makes a human twitch staff to go through and evaluate his channel, and they hopefully catch the scamathon, all the hand-biting he’s been doing, etc.
knowing phil, it won’t happen, but there’s a chance this stupid mistake of his is what makes momma twitch toss him out of the nest


----------



## Fill Bern El (May 15, 2021)

HumptyDumpty said:


> What was the context of him saying "...one stationary negative 75% damage, that's really bad"?
> 
> The ban is  of course complete fucking bullshit, but what does the sentence DSP was trying to say even mean? And where is the hard R in 'negative'?


I was about to say the same thing but he just fucked up his pronounciation

it's WHEN stationary negative 75% damage

it's still fucked word choice but I think it means that when he's stationary he's either dealing 75% more damage or he's taking 75% more damage? idfk cause returnal is new and I dont have a PS5 but those would be my assumptions


----------



## johnny johnny yes papa (May 15, 2021)

What's with all the moralfags in this thread? I thought we all hated neggers around here?


----------



## Ikonick (May 15, 2021)

HumptyDumpty said:


> What was the context of him saying "...one stationary negative 75% damage, that's really bad"?
> 
> The ban is  of course complete fucking bullshit, but what does the sentence DSP was trying to say even mean? And where is the hard R in 'negative'?


The item he got said  something about if you are stationary(standing still) it negates 75% damage.


----------



## Comma (May 15, 2021)

Well, at least he doesn't have to run an emergency stream, since he won't be losing any income from Twitch.


----------



## Guess i'm toxic now! (May 15, 2021)

He's going to easily triple the tips goal tonight. Again he can easily turn this into an opportunity to drain his whales.


----------



## Mr. Brown (May 15, 2021)

There's no way he didn't say it, he's said it before and he will say it again. This isn't his first N bomb, who is surprised really... You only have to listen to Phils views on Walmart to know he is racist.


----------



## tomstone (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Anal birth (May 15, 2021)

"HE'S A STATIONARY NEGGER! HE'S A STATIONARY NEGGER! HE'S A STATIONARY NEGGER! A STATIONARY NEGGER, LOOK, THERE'S A STATIONARY NEGGER"


----------



## BlackDragoons (May 15, 2021)

Guessing he is going to stream on youtube and proceed to cry about it instead of playing games.


----------



## gettingthatgrooveback (May 15, 2021)

PieceofShet said:


> View attachment 2173739


So, he should have said MINUS 75% weapon damage. What an idiot.


----------



## Planettenon (May 15, 2021)

Madmartigan said:


> Right after he says it, he's in complete silence for about 10-15 seconds, as he realized what he's said, contemplates the consequences, and thinks briefly about how he's going to play it out.


Exactly. he *knew *what he said.


----------



## Madmartigan (May 15, 2021)

actually said:


> Let's be honest. The 7 days might well be reduced. The one interesting factor is that he's no longer a partner, so Twitch may not give enough of a shit to modify it (except to a perma-ban).


I think it's more likely the latter.
Anyone that isn't partnered is basically worthless in Twitch's eyes. The lazy cunts that moderate Twitch most likely can't be bothered to even read an appeal from a non partner.
I could be wrong, but it will be interesting to see how it plays out, as this sort of sets a precedent for Phil on Twitch moving forward.


----------



## wahkando (May 15, 2021)

johnny johnny yes papa said:


> What's with all the moralfags in this thread? I thought we all hated niggers around here?


no we aren't all retarded edgelord racists as a matter of fact

but i'd happily see Phil banned for it. not because it's fair, or that i care about people saying nigger, but because it'd be funny as fuck and nothing less than Phil deserves


----------



## SuperConglomerateWhale (May 15, 2021)

What a Schvartze


----------



## Very Honest Content (May 15, 2021)

Kat in tears Phil would say something like that about the Jim she's a member holder of.


----------



## King Nutsack (May 15, 2021)

Seems kinda convenient this happened during a game he clearly hates too. We've seen ragequits, we've seen wagequits, will this be the first..... uhhh, stationary niggerquit?


----------



## Agent Proper (May 15, 2021)

Shameless self plug time, I'll be restreaming tonight.



			https://youtu.be/xxSKOGdOq-Y
		


Stop by if you want.


----------



## Marsaudiac (May 15, 2021)

gettingthatgrooveback said:


> View attachment 2173731
> LOL he's working on getting the superchats and memberships working. He's making the entire transition in a few hours.


I don't know how he thinks constantly referring to Twitch as if they're some bad guy out to get him is doing him any favors. I know he's likely on his way out now, but he's always been like this with them.


----------



## DZoomer (May 15, 2021)

PieceofShet said:


> View attachment 2173739


Oh, I get it now.

His peripheral vision saw the word "Parasites" and, being the racist that he is, he immediately thought of Tevins, and then commited the slip-up.

That's what happens with your brain when you drink too much gin, kids.


----------



## DontEatSilicaGel (May 15, 2021)

johnny johnny yes papa said:


> What's with all the moralfags in this thread? I thought we all hated niggers around here?



Only the criminal ones.


----------



## CCheelai (May 15, 2021)

Please say it again on YouTube Phil


----------



## Coke Zero (May 15, 2021)

Nigel of Ukip said:


> Made a quick gif for this unique situation.
> View attachment 2173727


Dsp went from The Guy to the nigger guy


----------



## N’egger (May 15, 2021)

Malcolm Tucker said:


> What up Negger Guy?


Sup


----------



## leChinkyRaccoon (May 15, 2021)

gettingthatgrooveback said:


> View attachment 2173731
> LOL he's working on getting the superchats and memberships working. He's making the entire transition in a few hours.


takes weeks to set up BTTV but he's gonna get ALL This done in less than 3 hours?


Kheapathic said:


> Is KG actually trying to compare DSP to MaxDood? Dude, no... Yeah Max said it, but he also actually hangs out with 2 black dudes IRL (on top of making Twitch 20x what Phil does).


It is funny to compare the two. How to transition from youtube to twitch. How to handle losing your machinima deal. How to handle a racist slip of the tongue. 
In a lot of ways they had similar treks through the e-celeb world and hit a lot of the same bumps in the road at this point. 
Max, while I can't say 100% or am incredibly familiar with him seems like a real class act. The other is, well, DSP.


----------



## ProvenWrong (May 15, 2021)

I think Phil had a red beam on his head ever since that tweet where he said companies shouldn't be concerning themselves with BLM. Twitch probably picked up on it and kept a tab on him for that.

Then fast forward today, Twitch bot or whatever catches it and boom down he goes.


----------



## Maldron the Assassin (May 15, 2021)

Won't he be more vulnerable to gay ops on Youtube? Isn't it like if you get a DMCA you can't stream for 7 days regardless if it's bullshit? I thought Gunt did something like that to Jersh recently.


----------



## QwahlityKahntent (May 15, 2021)

ProvenWrong said:


> I think Phil had a red beam on his head ever since that tweet where he said companies shouldn't be concerning themselves with BLM.


unironic based take


----------



## L.I.M.B. Commander (May 15, 2021)

Madmartigan said:


> Right after he says it, he's in complete silence for about 10-15 seconds, as he realized what he's said, contemplates the consequences, and thinks briefly about how he's going to play it out.



And with the autistic grace of a cross-eyed pregnant donkey, he turns Twitch into Blip T.V. 2.0....now begins the "Twitch is bullshit and full of e-beggars" arc...


----------



## Jasper2K (May 15, 2021)

MoistTracktor said:


> I can't wait for the "commentary community" to see this and think they can score some views from a bogus twitch ban. Only to discover that less than 24 hours earlier, Phil ran one of his biggest scams yet


Pretty sure quarter pounder will come out in defence of his gout brother for the views and clicks.


----------



## Big Brown Schlub (May 15, 2021)

CCheelai said:


> Please say it again on YouTube Phil
> 
> View attachment 2173759


You just know that he's gonna say "NO I DIDN'T SAY THE N-WORD YOU STUPID IDIOTS! I SAID NEGER! NEGER! E! NOT I!" on the upcoming Youtube stream.


----------



## BlackDragoons (May 15, 2021)

leChinkyRaccoon said:


> takes weeks to set up BTTV but he's gonna get ALL This done in less than 3 hours?
> 
> It is funny to compare the two. How to transition from youtube to twitch. How to handle losing your machinima deal. How to handle a racist slip of the tongue.
> In a lot of ways they had similar treks through the e-celeb world and hit a lot of the same bumps in the road at this point.
> Max, while I can't say 100% or am incredibly familiar with him seems like a real class act. The other is, well, DSP.


Max is a legit fun guy to watch and pretty base guy.

Max is also the complete opposite of DSP in every single fucking way.


----------



## wahkando (May 15, 2021)

Maldron the Assassin said:


> Won't he be more vulnerable to gay ops on Youtube? Isn't it like if you get a DMCA you can't stream for 7 days regardless if it's bullshit? I thought Gunt did something like that to Jersh recently.


Yup

This guy wouldn't last a week on YouTube. 

One "trusted flagger" fat fuck retard can get his channel blocked from livestream for months


----------



## Swallow Moon (May 15, 2021)

He got banned because his commentary consists of nothing but saying what is on screen, combined with his mush mouth. My fucking sides.


----------



## Prince Lotor (May 15, 2021)

I love that this happens right after the begathon because he says he's not getting paid, then he gets paid and guilt-tips his paypigs saying luckily he will be able to get through the next week even though they didn't give him enough money.

Then his mushbrain says nigger and he's b& for at least a week.

He should be fine though right? He just said on Twitter that he has enough money for the next week.
Surely he won't suddenly need thousands more immediately. . .all you wildly successful "business" paypigs who keep saying the money is "nothing" to you better cash in all your savings and "crypto gains", the Goutfather suddenly "needs" it immediately even though he just said he's totally fine this morning.


----------



## SlushFiend (May 15, 2021)

The way he's handling this on twitter ( going head first, bulldozing through it all) makes me think he's really trying to stay on youtube. He's probably using this method to get attention so when he does move to youtube he has a bigger audiance size. Would make sense why he's putting work into youtube ie: superchats, emojis, ad memberships (cause he doesn't do anything unlss for that sweet sweet cash).


----------



## Nigel of Ukip (May 15, 2021)

Lads jokes aside, can someone call and check up on DarksydePhil? He wasted a fiver for a month long BTTV subscription that he can't use now. He got scammed. Fuck's sake poor Phil.


----------



## FaXmachine (May 15, 2021)

Is he actually gonna upload that vid to Youtube too? He doesn't edit shit sooo... I mean this shit could just keep getting more funny. I wanna see him on Trovo or something, considering what happened with Null his chat will get him banned there.


----------



## Antarctic Hellbeast (May 15, 2021)

wahkando said:


> Yup
> 
> This guy wouldn't last a week on YouTube.
> 
> One "trusted flagger" fat fuck retard can get his channel blocked from livestream for months


So he finally gets a taste of what the "stoopid fockin idiots" get every stream.  

Always good to see another ban happy faggot finally get what they deserve.


----------



## gettingthatgrooveback (May 15, 2021)

It was an obvious slip-up, but still, *how the fuck do you say nigger instead of negative*. Those words sound nothing alike.
Honestly, fuck him, he deserves it.


----------



## Guess i'm toxic now! (May 15, 2021)

Nigel of Ukip said:


> Lads jokes aside, can someone call and check up on DarksydePhil? He wasted a fiver for a month long BTTV subscription that he can't use now. He got scammed. Fuck's sake poor Phil.


First EA rahbs him...now twitch does as well. This guy can't catch a break.


----------



## PieceofShet (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Jose Cuervo (May 15, 2021)

L.I.M.B. Commander said:


> And with the autistic grace of a cross-eyed pregnant donkey, he turns Twitch into Blip T.V. 2.0....now begins the "Twitch is bullshit and full of e-beggars" arc...


----------



## Canadian Tire (May 15, 2021)

lmao, Twitch such a garbage site.

would feel bad if this happened to anyone, except for the pig


----------



## Marsaudiac (May 15, 2021)

gettingthatgrooveback said:


> *how the fuck do you say nigger instead of negative*.


Well, Freudian slips do come from things already in your head


----------



## tomstone (May 15, 2021)

twitch is such a pathetic piece of shit site. this guy scams children and retards for over a decade for almost a million $ but now because he accidentaly said a slur word he gets banned. PATHETIC.


----------



## Planettenon (May 15, 2021)

Maldron the Assassin said:


> Won't he be more vulnerable to gay ops on Youtube?


yes. By a lot. but the advantage of yt is that he doesn't have to worry about his language too much. I mean look at LTG.
It all depends on how far his trolls want to take it.


----------



## Crooked 16th (May 15, 2021)

Nigel of Ukip said:


> Lads jokes aside, can someone call and check up on DarksydePhil? He wasted a fiver for a month long BTTV subscription that he can't use now. He got scammed. Fuck's sake poor Phil.


Maybe he could charge it back?


----------



## Fill Bern El (May 15, 2021)

gettingthatgrooveback said:


> It was an obvious slip-up, but still, *how the fuck do you say nigger instead of negative*. Those words sound nothing alike.
> Honestly, fuck him, he deserves it.


the first syllable is the same, so his mind was fucking up on the second syllable

the thing is- I don't fuckin know what word he said before or after that would make an -er sound? he obviously was just going through the motions and had his mind on something fuckin else, but what? HMMM?


----------



## BlackDragoons (May 15, 2021)

PieceofShet said:


> View attachment 2173778


Classic fucking Phil memory holed the event and decided to upload the video without editing the accidental slip.

If he gets banned for this the amount of salt this man is going to produced can effectively dry 50 tons of elephant meat.


----------



## GiveMeTheMoney (May 15, 2021)

FaXmachine said:


> Is he actually gonna upload that vid to Youtube too? He doesn't edit shit sooo... I mean this shit could just keep getting more funny. I wanna see him on Trovo or something, considering what happened with Null his chat will get him banned there.


This would be incredibly hilarious and showcases just how lazy he is.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (May 15, 2021)

this reminds me of that bar fight I started by referring to my female acquaintance as “a fucking nagger”


----------



## Zappin’ And Spazzin’ (May 15, 2021)

tomstone said:


> twitch is such a pathetic piece of shit site. this guy scams children and retards for over a decade for almost a million $ but now because he accidentaly said a slur word he gets banned. PATHETIC.


After all the harassment and mistreatment of his viewers, he gets to leave on a scenario that makes him a martyr. Oh well, at least it'll be fun watching him ignore Youtube chat


----------



## 100% VIRGIN M00TY (May 15, 2021)

When money is on the line the beggar finally puts some effort into his business. 

Bullshit ban but it is great to see a ban happy soy bitch get a taste of his own medicine. You created the monster. You profited from this Orwellian hellhole and now you are getting fucked like all of us plebs are.


----------



## Abominacione (May 15, 2021)

DSP Quote: Thumbs Down, Nig-
					

TIHYDP Metroid - Other M: https://youtu.be/wAFKVYSijuk




					youtu.be


----------



## Fill Bern El (May 15, 2021)

another funny thing is some of yall are expecting like major tips tonightm but I don't think so

this dude milked his fucking whales D R Y for the past 2 weeks bro, this man couldnt even fuckin HIT $2000 LAST NIGHT

THIS MANS IS DONE FOR TODAY, HE'S GOTTA BE

there just aint no way...ain't no way bro


----------



## tomstone (May 15, 2021)

Zappin’ And Spazzin’ said:


> After all the harassment and mistreatment of his viewers, he gets to leave on a scenario that makes him a martyr. Oh well, at least it'll be fun watching him ignore Youtube chat


maybe now he can become some kind of right wing grifter, they make a lot of money and dont even need to play games.


----------



## Poo Twister (May 15, 2021)

He's going to get fucking crucified on YouTube. All the banned Twitch chatters will come for him.

Also YouTube are far more trigger happy with bans.


----------



## Filthy Greenskin (May 15, 2021)

Fill Bern El said:


> THIS MANS IS DONE FOR TODAY, HE'S GOTTA BE
> 
> there just aint no way...ain't no way bro



If I had a penny for each time 'this is it' for Phil, I could afford my own WWE gatcha account. Phil will endure, the piggies will keep paying.


----------



## The Wicked Mitch (May 15, 2021)

Late stream will be a true sight to behold


----------



## Crooked 16th (May 15, 2021)

Can we also poor one out for our boy OIC all that money down the drain and he was only a twitch mod for 2 weeks.


----------



## KyonyuuFan (May 15, 2021)

Phil still salty about Tevin's de-partnering stream about him, he's living rent free in the pig's head. 

I don't think anyone at Twitch has an apology fetish and will be unbanning him anytime soon.


----------



## Mr. Brown (May 15, 2021)

gettingthatgrooveback said:


> It was an obvious slip-up, but still, *how the fuck do you say nigger instead of negative*. Those words sound nothing alike.
> Honestly, fuck him, he deserves it.


I'm  sure everyone has said the wrong word at some point in their life, but have you ever accidentally said a word that isn't part of your everyday regular vocabulary?

I fucking haven't... I think Phil just exposed himself. Wouldn't surprise me if he calls Tevin a nigger off stream. He hates 'em.


----------



## Fill Bern El (May 15, 2021)

Poo Twister said:


> He's going to get fucking crucified on YouTube. All the banned Twitch chatters will come for him.
> 
> Also YouTube are far more trigger happy with bans.


that's true but youtube has automatic moderation that makes trolling a bit harder because you can't see what sends and what doesnt

in fact like 90% of curse words automatically get removed by susan, other words you cant say I think are like sexualized, penis, vagina, like things that are to a degree taboo despite it being perfectly normal in some situations

(this also happens in comments to the point where susan won't even let me approve them, they're just automatically fucked)


----------



## Maldron the Assassin (May 15, 2021)

PieceofShet said:


> View attachment 2173778


Any one else would want to memory hole this video but Phil HAS to get his 25 cents per video.


----------



## Big Brown Schlub (May 15, 2021)

Fill Bern El said:


> another funny thing is some of yall are expecting like major tips tonightm but I don't think so
> 
> this dude milked his fucking whales D R Y for the past 2 weeks bro, this man couldnt even fuckin HIT $2000 LAST NIGHT
> 
> ...


I understand you completely, but every time bullshit like this happens you always have faggots jumping out from the woodwork who were apparently "a big fan of yours ever since Gavrilo Princip assassinated Archduke Franz Ferdinand. Here's 20 bucks". Especially since he's also trying to enable superchats and memberships so the "ironic" troll morons will throw pennies at him trying to get a rise out of him again.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Antarctic Hellbeast (May 15, 2021)

PieceofShet said:


> View attachment 2173778



youtube ban incoming.


----------



## Poo Twister (May 15, 2021)

Fill Bern El said:


> that's true but youtube has automatic moderation that makes trolling a bit harder because you can't see what sends and what doesnt
> 
> in fact like 90% of curse words automatically get removed by susan, other words you cant say I think are like sexualized, penis, vagina, like things that are to a degree taboo despite it being perfectly normal in some situations
> 
> (this also happens in comments to the point where susan won't even let me approve them, they're just automatically fucked)



Can you say gout?


----------



## Cats (May 15, 2021)




----------



## BlackDragoons (May 15, 2021)

Pretty Boy Extremism said:


> I understand you completely, but every time bullshit like this happens you always have faggots jumping out from the woodwork who were apparently "a big fan of yours ever since Gavrilo Princip assassinated Archduke Franz Ferdinand. Here's 20 bucks". Especially since he's also trying to enable superchats and memberships so the "ironic" troll morons will throw pennies at him trying to get a rise out of him again.


I always tell the trolls if you want to see the Pig Squirm truly don't feed him. Your only doing him a favor in the end.


----------



## actually (May 15, 2021)

Nigel of Ukip said:


> Lads jokes aside, can someone call and check up on DarksydePhil? He wasted a fiver for a month long BTTV subscription that he can't use now. He got scammed. Fuck's sake poor Phil.


Just superchat the poor bastard like 3 pounds (or whatever the exchange rate is now), let him know you've been a fan since 1812 or some shit.


----------



## The Wicked Mitch (May 15, 2021)

Stolen from Twitter


----------



## Fill Bern El (May 15, 2021)

Nick Gurs said:


> youtube ban incoming.


so while I wait to download those videos for the returnal TIHYDP I just once again have to point this shit out cause I find it hilarious as fuck



Marathon upload order - 3, 1, 2, 4, 5, 7, 6

what in the fuck


----------



## WWE Champion (May 15, 2021)

Finally, the big detractor pardon is happening. His chat will be a nightmare hunderts of detractors on the loose. DSP's 2021 makes more than up for all the 2020 crap.


----------



## Poo Twister (May 15, 2021)

I imagine that Khet is getting nailed to the fucking wall by Phil right now. 

Phil: It's not my fault, I didn't say Nigger. Why does this always happen to me? I can't catch a break.

Khet: I don't care.


----------



## Prince Lotor (May 15, 2021)

FaXmachine said:


> Is he actually gonna upload that vid to Youtube too? He doesn't edit shit sooo... I mean this shit could just keep getting more funny. I wanna see him on Trovo or something, considering what happened with Null his chat will get him banned there.


Of course he's going to, he did nothing wrong.

This is Phil. He uploaded his masturbation stream without editing out the masturbation. And kept the footage of him masturbating uploaded to his channel until he fucked up again in June 2018 an unprivated it, and got a strike for it.


----------



## PieceofShet (May 15, 2021)

Fill Bern El said:


> so while I wait to download those videos for the returnal TIHYDP I just once again have to point this shit out cause I find it hilarious as fuck
> View attachment 2173804
> Marathon upload order - 3, 1, 2, 4, 5, 7, 6
> 
> what in the fuck


The complete lack of quality control is amazing.


----------



## YMB (May 15, 2021)

LOOOOOL too bad this didn't happen yesterday for maximum sodium.

He did nothing wrong. He did everything correct.


----------



## Jasper2K (May 15, 2021)

I hope kats crying.


----------



## Pargon (May 15, 2021)

Pretty Boy Extremism said:


> I understand you completely, but every time bullshit like this happens you always have faggots jumping out from the woodwork who were apparently "a big fan of yours ever since Gavrilo Princip assassinated Archduke Franz Ferdinand. Here's 20 bucks". Especially since he's also trying to enable superchats and memberships so the "ironic" troll morons will throw pennies at him trying to get a rise out of him again.


Yeah, betting against people acting retarded on the internet is going to see you lose 100% of the time.

This may have been Phil ducking out intentionally, it may have been a happy accident. Either way he's going to milk it.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (May 15, 2021)

Prince Lotor said:


> Of course he's going to, he did nothing wrong.
> 
> This is Phil. He uploaded his masturbation stream without editing out the masturbation. And kept the footage of him masturbating uploaded to his channel until he fucked up again in June 2018 an unprivated it, and got a strike for it.


----------



## bajagoogoo (May 15, 2021)

Looking forward to yet another autistic YouTube chair shake segment. 

Can't wait to see how long his mods will last now that they can't really ban anyone. Fun times await  my friends.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (May 15, 2021)

Scopely offices right now


----------



## Nigel of Ukip (May 15, 2021)

I'm loving this. Phil's life is a South Park episode.


----------



## OJ Simpson (May 15, 2021)

HAHAHAHA what a fucking clown. DSP doesn't even shoot himself in the foot anymore, he just mag dumps.

Some of you nudniks have been calling it for months that one day it's just going to slip. My fucking God this is gold. This has to be one of the best years for DSP fuck ups.


----------



## Comma (May 15, 2021)

Jasper2K said:


> I hope kats crying.



No, but seriously: imagine being married to this man and sitting at the diner table having to constantly listen to yet another one of his never-ending emergencies.


----------



## The Wicked Mitch (May 15, 2021)

Glad Scopely isn't publically traded, would've been an easy niggertive 20% by market open monday


----------



## BlackDragoons (May 15, 2021)

Nigel of Ukip said:


> I'm loving this. Phil's life is a South Park episode.
> 
> View attachment 2173827


Holy shit I'm just dying right not and the people playing Warhammer in my store have no fucking idea why.


----------



## Fill Bern El (May 15, 2021)

are you fucking serious



DSP made a typo in his title A WEEK AGO and never changed it?? How fast is he making these titles like goddamn ??


----------



## Comma (May 15, 2021)

Fill Bern El said:


> are you fucking serious
> View attachment 2173832
> DSP made a typo in his title A WEEK AGO and never changed it?? How fast is he making these titles like goddamn ??



Doesn't matter, Youtube is just an archive, dood.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## kamekmagik (May 15, 2021)

Kheapathic said:


> Is KG actually trying to compare DSP to MaxDood? Dude, no... Yeah Max said it, but he also actually hangs out with 2 black dudes IRL (on top of making Twitch 20x what Phil does).


You must be forgetting about T (RIP)


----------



## Jose Cuervo (May 15, 2021)

Fill Bern El said:


> are you fucking serious
> View attachment 2173832
> DSP made a typo in his title A WEEK AGO and never changed it?? How fast is he making these titles like goddamn ??


Reminder: we’re talking about someone who prides himself on babysitting his uploads to YouTube.


----------



## Jasper2K (May 15, 2021)

My time on Twitch has been tough it has. *Sniffle snort* It was my depression speaking.


----------



## Negative Damage (May 15, 2021)

Guys, Ive been lurking for years.  Been a tractor since the time in between soulmaids/fulltime-live-in-girlfriends (or whatever he called Panda).

And todays the day I made an account!  Ive been anticipating that karma was finally catching on to him.  The pigroach has crossed the singularity now, the point of no return, his udder overfloweth, and Im a thirsty Kiwi.

I wish I had made one sooner, and laid my predicition down weeks ago, but I think this is the year, guys.  Ive always been one that wasnt wishing on this "man's" downfall, but recognize that it has the potential for some legendary lulz.

Ive always been fashionably late, I recognize many of you by user name.  Im also not much of a forum user, kind of a boomer bitch, but if I knew how, an image of a champagne cork would be right about here -->

Heres to whats sure to be, at the very least, even if Pigroach were to roll a gang of Moby Dick sized natural D20's in the aftermath of all the recent lore (todays nail biting outburst, pressure from Midfirst, DePartenering, etc), some fascinating content in the weeks to come, and possibly a huge turning point in the Pigroach Chronicles!


----------



## Fill Bern El (May 15, 2021)

Poo Twister said:


> Can you say gout?


I do believe you can lol

also btw anybody remember what DSP's take on pewdiepie accidently slippin the n word? I swear, it's going to be so ironic right now


----------



## Covfefe (May 15, 2021)

gettingthatgrooveback said:


> View attachment 2173667
> what the fuck is he doing hahahaha


Negger please, you literally SAID YOU WERE A NAZI and then went through the classical repertoire of anti-semitism. You didn't say "kike", but nobody fucking cares about your retard semantics. You were racist. Stahp, Phil.


Fill Bern El said:


> so while I wait to download those videos for the returnal TIHYDP I just once again have to point this shit out cause I find it hilarious as fuck
> View attachment 2173804
> Marathon upload order - 3, 1, 2, 4, 5, 7, 6
> 
> what in the fuck


They are out of order because he just dumps all the clips from the day into the upload tool at the same time and lets the chips fall where they may as to which videos get uploaded and processed first. He could upload them in order one at a time or schedule when they went live in order so that upload order didn't matter, but no - that would take even a slightly larger amount of effort and Phil doesn't do effort.


----------



## hell is other robots (May 15, 2021)

Of all the hateful stuff that comes out of Phil's mouth, Twitch hammers him for a slip up?  I'm almost sympathetic.

The plus side is that Phil will talk even more shit about Twitch which will close the door on him ever earning affiliate or partner status again.


----------



## Veezy00 (May 15, 2021)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't it much easier to flag channels on YT than Twitch? Also you fuckers are hilarious, I'm on the floor.


----------



## OJ Simpson (May 15, 2021)

Big ups to all my niggers who also voted that he'll be back on YouTube within a month.

Little did we know that Twitch would end up the biggest detractor of 2021. What a twist.


----------



## Radical Goodspeed (May 15, 2021)

"Donor fatigue" is going to become a LIMB word in about a week, bet.


----------



## Zappin’ And Spazzin’ (May 15, 2021)

I for one can't wait for him to walk back on all the excuses/praise he's given to Twitch and the slander he's made of Youtube after all these years while telling us "he's being real" yet again


----------



## Veezy00 (May 15, 2021)

How many viewers show up to the YT stream tonight? I think 2K maybe more. Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Interchanger (May 15, 2021)

At least he parted twitch with a grand before uttering the gamer word and getting the boot. Watching the highlights of the Mass Effect stream was painful, to find out he then goes and get suspended/banned is nuts.


----------



## actually (May 15, 2021)

Zappin’ And Spazzin’ said:


> I for one can't wait for him to walk back on all the excuses/praise he's given to Twitch and the slander he's made of Youtube after all these years while telling us "he's being real" yet again


He did that the first day he was de-partnered.


----------



## PieceofShet (May 15, 2021)

I guess Returnal is now officially niggerquit?


----------



## Crooked 16th (May 15, 2021)

Fill Bern El said:


> I do believe you can lol
> 
> also btw anybody remember what DSP's take on pewdiepie accidently slippin the n word? I swear, it's going to be so ironic right now











						DSPGaming: Still Hates Pewpiepe
					

"I don't hate him" then a 15 minute rant about how he hates him.




					youtu.be


----------



## Piece of Peace (May 15, 2021)

Just a reminder for anyone who inevitably gets salty from the fact that he's gonna get like 3k in sympathy dollars tonight:

Us laughing at him for dumb shit he does like this cuts him deeper than any amount of whale money can ever soothe away, and those scars on his fragile ego never quite heal.


----------



## DZoomer (May 15, 2021)

We will see on tonight's stream one of the phenomena that I find most fascinating about the Autism Vortex: no matter how much money his piglets have dumped on Phil recently, if a crisis happens, they will ALWAYS have obscene amounts of money to throw at him.

I don't know how, but we can be sure that tonight Phil will be showered with money by the imbeciles like nocouture and OIC.


----------



## Big Brown Schlub (May 15, 2021)

Piece of Peace said:


> Just a reminder for anyone who inevitably gets salty from the fact that he's gonna get like 3k in sympathy dollars tonight:
> 
> Us laughing at him for dumb shit he does like this cuts him deeper than any amount of whale money can ever soothe away, and those scars on his fragile ego never quite heal.


Not to mention, that money will be gone right after he clocks out.


----------



## The Wicked Mitch (May 15, 2021)

Crooked 16th said:


> DSPGaming: Still Hates Pewpiepe
> 
> 
> "I don't hate him" then a 15 minute rant about how he hates him.
> ...


"Refuses to accept that responsibility"

From the man that blames his controller, lag, glitches or poor game design for literally everything that doesn't go perfect in any game he has played during his 12 year legacy.


----------



## BlackDragoons (May 15, 2021)

Pretty Boy Extremism said:


> Not to mention, that money will be gone right after he clocks out.


Down the black hole that is sweaty man wrestlers.


----------



## Jasper2K (May 15, 2021)

You crazy fucking people. I can't feel my sides.


----------



## Fill Bern El (May 15, 2021)

Veezy00 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't it much easier to flag channels on YT than Twitch? Also you fuckers are hilarious, I'm on the floor.


so right now im currently in a copyright battle with LTG actually

basically, anybody can copyright strike your shit (copyright strike is the harsher content ID matched) and it basically fucks your whole channel up, I believe you can still stream though

the thing about it though, once you send a counter notification for it the claimer has 10 business days to basically file a court action against you

if it was DSP, DSP is not going to fucking court, and if it was trolls, trolls are not going to fucking court either, so what usually ends up happening is the strike just expires after 10 business days


----------



## CCheelai (May 15, 2021)

The worst part about this, in my opinion at least, is that DSP could've controlled this situation a whole lot better. But his rage, his actual contempt for successful black people, prevented him from doing that. All he had to do was apologize and say "Welp, YouTube is the wave now, sorry to everyone that got offended by that obvious slip of the tongue."

He still would've been banned on Twitch, possibly for the full 7 days, but saying "I DID NOTHING WROOONG ITS TWITCH'S FAAAAULT" is making the situation 10x worse (and 10x funnier)

Edit: Also it's funny how this is far from the first slip of the tongue he's done with this word. It's like it's hard engrained into his mind sometimes, with Tali making him bite his fingers last night possibly contributing to this trigger.


----------



## bajagoogoo (May 15, 2021)

Veezy00 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't it much easier to flag channels on YT than Twitch? Also you fuckers are hilarious, I'm on the floor.


Extremely easy. Phil knows he's wide fucking open on YouTube.


----------



## Conspiracy Victim (May 15, 2021)

The Clown Dimension said:


> It was two weeks early but here's to the 11th anniversary of DSP saying the word for reals this time!


Booker T didn't even say it with the hard R, Phil just had to get that out of his system


----------



## Alt+F4 (May 15, 2021)

DZoomer said:


> We will see on tonight's stream one of the phenomena that I find most fascinating about the Autism Vortex: no matter how much money his piglets have dumped on Phil recently, if a crisis happens, they will ALWAYS have obscene amounts of money to throw at him.
> 
> I don't know how, but we can be sure that tonight Phil will be showered with money by the imbeciles like nocouture and OIC.


Well yesterday he squeezed a bunch of money out of them so maybe some super whales will come in.


----------



## Flavius Anthemius (May 15, 2021)

See Philip, you are your own worst enemy.

Your actions will be undoing.

The biggest detractor all this time

Was you! YES, YOU!


----------



## gettingthatgrooveback (May 15, 2021)

the audacity of this man to type the non-existing word "negger" and imply that it sounds nothing like nigger instead of simply owning up to his mistake...    Only DSP.


----------



## BrandNewDetractor (May 15, 2021)

Big fan of the writers of this season!


----------



## MuhCree (May 15, 2021)

He'll use this to make the case there is a new crisis for his whales to pay up for. When he started saying the phrase "crisis of the week being over for now" four or five times in his pre-stream today in regard to being de-partnered, and the twitch money coming in, it was a fucking Nostradamus-tier prediction. We're back to weekly Saturday morning cartoons of DSP being DSP.


----------



## Ikonick (May 15, 2021)

gettingthatgrooveback said:


> the audacity of this man to type the non-existing word "negger" and imply that it sounds nothing like nigger instead of simply owning up to his mistake...    Only DSP.


He could have said " I said nega- instead of negative. But he had to add that he NEGGER with a Hard R like that makes it better. Why even add the ER? lmao


----------



## The Wicked Mitch (May 15, 2021)

gettingthatgrooveback said:


> the audacity of this man to type the non-existing word "negger" and imply that it sounds nothing like nigger instead of simply owning up to his mistake...    Only DSP.


The thing is he didn't even say negger, that was a hard r N I G G E R


----------



## Neggertive (May 15, 2021)

come on guys, phil and his khantent is so focused on positivity that he couldn't even remember how to pronounce negative.


----------



## gettingthatgrooveback (May 15, 2021)

EXCLUSIVE KHANTENT! HE UPLOADED HIS REACTION!


----------



## Interchanger (May 15, 2021)

CCheelai said:


> All he had to do was apologize


DSP apologizing? Now that would almost be worth a donation to get a genuine apology.


----------



## Veezy00 (May 15, 2021)

Fill Bern El said:


> so right now im currently in a copyright battle with LTG actually
> 
> basically, anybody can copyright strike your shit (copyright strike is the harsher content ID matched) and it basically fucks you whole channel up, I believe you can still stream though
> 
> ...


I've heard on YT having 2 strikes and/or a copywrite claim (for example I think Null had 1) means they barr the creator from streaming until it is resolved. But I might be mixing things up?


----------



## Covfefe (May 15, 2021)

GO GO GO GO GO GO GO said:


> Booker T didn't even say it with the hard R, Phil just had to get that out of his system


Phil was just making sure to honor his sister-in-law. It's neggeR with a capital R, you need to say it properly.


----------



## Alt+F4 (May 15, 2021)

Listening to the clip a few times. I can 100% hear the I and hard er bits. The fact that immediately after saying it he panics is very telling tbh.


----------



## NotValKilmer (May 15, 2021)

Stationary nigger? Was that Freudian slip because that's what he wants to call campers during all those games of CoD combined with the fact he probably loves using the word nigger outside of streams?


----------



## Big Brown Schlub (May 15, 2021)

HAHAHAHAHAHA HE WAS YELLING TO HIMSELF FOR 7 MINUTES AFTER REALIZING THAT HE WAS BANNED! THIS IS GOLD! TIMESTAMP 29:55

EDIT: Ninja'd by @gettingthatgrooveback


----------



## Kheapathic (May 15, 2021)

gettingthatgrooveback said:


> EXCLUSIVE KHANTENT! HE UPLOADED HIS REACTION!


Fucking Hell, I know this pig has no sense of quality control; but he seriously just uploaded the block video, not even a discerning cut, splice, or other form of quality control. Dude... fix your shit you lazy fuck.


----------



## kamekmagik (May 15, 2021)

DSP should lean all the way into it, officially name his followers the "Hate Army" and court all the alt-right faggots on Youtube


----------



## Negative Damage (May 15, 2021)

GO GO GO GO GO GO GO said:


> Booker T didn't even say it with the hard R, Phil just had to get that out of his system


Ive always noticed, one of Phils tics: he has a habit of dropping some variation of "comin for YOU" in his kahmmentary.  Ive always believed its him referencing that moment . . . minus the word he WANTS to say.

And I honestlt want to say Ive heard it more with him around John or during those years in CT.  Prob like an inside joke the two of them enjoyed dropping in a subversive way.


----------



## The Wicked Mitch (May 15, 2021)

Alt+F4 said:


> Listening to the clip a few times. I can 100% hear the I and hard er bits. The fact that immediately after saying it he panics is very telling tbh.


I was listening to his stream in a seperate tab while reading an article and it was clear as day, no mistaking it


----------



## Veezy00 (May 15, 2021)

gettingthatgrooveback said:


> EXCLUSIVE KHANTENT! HE UPLOADED HIS REACTION!


"Look at this"

LOL I can't Phil ur banned


----------



## King Nutsack (May 15, 2021)

Fill Bern El said:


> so while I wait to download those videos for the returnal TIHYDP I just once again have to point this shit out cause I find it hilarious as fuck
> View attachment 2173804
> Marathon upload order - 3, 1, 2, 4, 5, 7, 6
> 
> what in the fuck


Literally all you have to do is upload videos as private/unlisted, and then make them public in the order you want them to be in once they finish processing. But no, too much work, they need to go up NOW


----------



## Optimus Prime (May 15, 2021)

Piece of Peace said:


> Just a reminder for anyone who inevitably gets salty from the fact that he's gonna get like 3k in sympathy dollars tonight:
> 
> Us laughing at him for dumb shit he does like this cuts him deeper than any amount of whale money can ever soothe away, and those scars on his fragile ego never quite heal.



Not like it matters how much money he makes - the only thing that's going to change in proportion to the money is how many times Phil can pull for another sweaty man or woman in shorts on his phone.


----------



## Bébé (May 15, 2021)

Coincidence that right before he says negger he talks about Kat's cooking? Dave might have witnessed Tyrone eat the last of her tuna salad before he dropped that dick off


----------



## YokuNama (May 15, 2021)

Pretty Boy Extremism said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA HE WAS YELLING TO HIMSELF FOR 7 MINUTES AFTER REALIZING THAT HE WAS BANNED! THIS IS GOLD! TIMESTAMP 29:55
> 
> EDIT: Ninja'd by @gettingthatgrooveback


This shit gets funnier and funnier by than hour.

He was literally talking to himself lmaooooo and he didn't even bother editing it out lmaoooooo


----------



## Fill Bern El (May 15, 2021)

gettingthatgrooveback said:


> EXCLUSIVE KHANTENT! HE UPLOADED HIS REACTION!


bitch really went from part 12 to fucking part 16


----------



## HonestObserver (May 15, 2021)

to be fair to pigroach it was kinda bullshit but it's still funny as fuck

he should have been banned ages ago regardless. the fact he was banned for saying nigger is hilarious; especially when looking at the context of his history


----------



## PenskeMaterial (May 15, 2021)

Covfefe said:


> Phil was just making sure to honor his sister-in-law. It's neggeR with a capital R, you need to say it properly.


----------



## Billericay Dickie (May 15, 2021)

And he's back  https://www.twitch.tv/darksydephil


----------



## Kheapathic (May 15, 2021)

Amerdos said:


> And he's back  https://www.twitch.tv/darksydephil
> 
> View attachment 2173887


While I do agree that this ban was spurious at best, come the fuck on Twitch. You said seven days, fucking hold him to it, make him sweat.

Edit: Looking at this page (as I rarely do)... who's that stunning and brave specimen Phil follows?


----------



## Thomas Highway (May 15, 2021)

He can't keep getting away with it!


----------



## FaXmachine (May 15, 2021)

Luck of the fucking gods lol.

EDIT: is he showing of DEM titties to twitch staff?


----------



## Big Brown Schlub (May 15, 2021)

Amerdos said:


> And he's back  https://www.twitch.tv/darksydephil
> 
> View attachment 2173887


PIGROACH LUCK PULLS THROUGH AGAIN!


----------



## OJ Simpson (May 15, 2021)

Amerdos said:


> And he's back  https://www.twitch.tv/darksydephil
> 
> View attachment 2173887



Well that's unfortunate. I think this is still going to generate enough salt for a fresh string of gin fueled tweets tonight.


----------



## The Wicked Mitch (May 15, 2021)

Amerdos said:


> And he's back  https://www.twitch.tv/darksydephil
> 
> View attachment 2173887


All Hail the King!


----------



## tzgnilki (May 15, 2021)

Amerdos said:


> And he's back  https://www.twitch.tv/darksydephil
> 
> View attachment 2173887



you know what this means, u guys have to make up for the lost income from being banned for 2hours


----------



## Negative Damage (May 15, 2021)

Alt+F4 said:


> Listening to the clip a few times. I can 100% hear the I and hard er bits. The fact that immediately after saying it he panics is very telling tbh.


I really feel like you can hear the panic in his voice as he rushed to spit out something that would cover up his mistake.


----------



## CCheelai (May 15, 2021)

DSP is just Twitch's plaything.


----------



## Neggertive (May 15, 2021)

Amerdos said:


> And he's back


alright phil if you're so convinced you did nothing wrong, say negger again


----------



## YokuNama (May 15, 2021)

OJ Simpson said:


> Well that's unfortunate. I think this is still going to generate enough salt for a fresh string of gin fueled tweets tonight.


Actually we still might get it because Phil just did a bunch of work for nothing lmaooooo


----------



## Thomas Highway (May 15, 2021)

Predatory platform staffed by degenerates and pedos unbans wheelchair cult leader.

Seems normal.


----------



## FaXmachine (May 15, 2021)

He gets unbanned faster than thots, its so funny.


----------



## Jasper2K (May 15, 2021)

Interchanger said:


> DSP apologizing? Now that would almost be worth a donation to get a genuine apology.


If I could get down on my hands and knee's and apologize I would. Twitch im sorry for saying Nigger okay. I've been going through a hard time ever since YOU GUYS took my partnership away *Angry snort*


----------



## Gone Ham (May 15, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> He can't keep getting away with it!


----------



## TheGreatWhiteNorth (May 15, 2021)

Amerdos said:


> And he's back  https://www.twitch.tv/darksydephil
> 
> View attachment 2173887



And I'm sure we'll hear all about how stupid Twitch is as Phil pushes his luck once again.


----------



## Fill Bern El (May 15, 2021)

this was already semi posted, but this is the timestamp where the shit gets juicy and Phil just goes off on Twitch


----------



## LyteSydeByll (May 15, 2021)

Kheapathic said:


> While I do agree that this ban was spurious at best, come the fuck on Twitch. You said seven days, fucking hold him to it, make him sweat.
> 
> Edit: Looking at this page (as I rarely do)... who's that stunning and brave specimen Phil follows?
> View attachment 2173905


SuperBlindMan's wife


----------



## Interchanger (May 15, 2021)

Amazing, I had a feeling twitch would reverse - funny while he was sweating. However if DSP got any sense he'll begin using more platforms than just twitch as a means to earn money - otherwise when (not if) he gets banned again he won't go into panic mode and give us all this juicy content.

But Phil rarely learns from mistakes.


----------



## gettingthatgrooveback (May 15, 2021)

Amerdos said:


> And he's back  https://www.twitch.tv/darksydephil
> 
> View attachment 2173887


It doesn't matter. Phil has had it. Enough is enough. He is sick of Twitch persecuting him for doing nothing wrong. He just wants to play games and have fun. He's turned to Youtube now for good.


----------



## HERO_V (May 15, 2021)

Phil is more difficult to get rid of than bed bugs. It's only a matter of time until he's faced with another ban.


----------



## Zappin’ And Spazzin’ (May 15, 2021)

So he's just going to come crawling back to them, hat in hand? 
And he really expects us to believe that he isn't terrified of Youtube


----------



## WolverineGuy22 (May 15, 2021)

Kheapathic said:


> Edit: Looking at this page (as I rarely do)... who's that stunning and brave specimen Phil follows?
> View attachment 2173905



I believe that is SuperBlindMans wife? partner?


----------



## Big Brown Schlub (May 15, 2021)

FaXmachine said:


> He gets unbanned faster than thots, its so funny.


The speed at which he got unbanned now has me convinced that Jeff Bezos himself enjoys watching Phil's streams and has immediately called for an unban on Phil and a dronestrike on the poor fucker who hit him with the banhammer.


----------



## Kermit the Frog (May 15, 2021)

That was fun while it lasted. Honestly didn't expect the ban to last long considering the circumstance. The best entertainment we get from Phil is when the greaseball nigger flails around and screeches like a retard. Now we'll get another rant about how much Twitch sucks while he sits there streaming on Twitch because he has nowhere else to go.


----------



## OJ Simpson (May 15, 2021)

Surely the new poll for the main thread has to be "How long until Phil comes crawling back to Twitch?".

He's too much of  a bitch to stay on YT permanently.


----------



## PieceofShet (May 15, 2021)

Unbanned? Thats actually a good thing. I want him to stay on twitch where people cant sub and cheer. Im serious.


----------



## Paladin Derich (May 15, 2021)

I like how he said it casually.  But what I don't understand is him saying nigger to get banned.  Doesn't this screw him over with youtube?


----------



## Thomas Highway (May 15, 2021)

Just enjoy the brief storyline in a fairly boring season. Was fun.


----------



## Interchanger (May 15, 2021)

Jasper2K said:


> If I could get down on my hands and knee's and apologize I would. Twitch im sorry for saying Nigger okay. I've been going through a hard time ever since YOU GUYS took my partnership away *Angry snort*


That's exactly the sort of apology he'd make - admit partial fault than look for a justification/scapegoat


----------



## Crooked 16th (May 15, 2021)

He must have something on Jeff Bezos because the luck that this man has is unreal


----------



## SlushFiend (May 15, 2021)

I still stand by my predection of him using this to guage the youtube stream. That's why he's still going to use youtube for tonight. Also he already did all the ''work'' to get it setup (only 2ish hours tops).


----------



## Marsaudiac (May 15, 2021)

If he still streams on YT tonight, I personally can't wait to see the chat's complete lack of mercy (or pre-stream bans)


----------



## JohnnyBoi (May 15, 2021)

and he's back on twitch - https://www.twitch.tv/darksydephil


----------



## Neggertive (May 15, 2021)

SlushFiend said:


> he already did all the ''work'' to get it setup (only 2ish hours tops).


aka his mods did all the work for him while he ate shitty gumbo and khat cried about him being banned


----------



## Negative Damage (May 15, 2021)

It would be lovely if Tevin reacts to todays schtreem, just so we can have another 20 minute clip of Phil, ranting about a black man that he compared to a drug dealer and a robber, but this time its that EggMan is being unfair to him . . . in a video where Phil drops an N-Bomb.


----------



## Poo Twister (May 15, 2021)

The useless sack of cum actually uploaded him saying it. Now he will moan when he gets banned from YT.


----------



## Jasper2K (May 15, 2021)

Zappin’ And Spazzin’ said:


> So he's just going to come crawling back to them, hat in hand?
> And he really expects us to believe that he isn't terrified of Youtube


Phil has no fucking diginity left. What do expect? He is bitch made.


----------



## Oliveoil (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Interchanger (May 15, 2021)

SlushFiend said:


> I still stand by my predection of him using this to guage the youtube stream. That's why he's still going to use youtube for tonight. Also he already did all the ''work'' to get it setup (only 2ish hours tops).


To be fair he'd have to have less than 62 iq to not at least see if he has a chance to survive and pay his bills just on YouTube.


----------



## gettingthatgrooveback (May 15, 2021)

Streaming on Youtube tonight confirmed.


----------



## YokuNama (May 15, 2021)

gettingthatgrooveback said:


> View attachment 2173933
> Streaming on Youtube tonight confirmed.


ITS HAPPENING LMAO


----------



## TheDevilUK (May 15, 2021)

I did my part and reported him in youtube. Now to report him again on twitch and say the clip is in youtube.


----------



## CCheelai (May 15, 2021)

"Twitch admitted they were in the wrong!!"

This is why no one likes you Phil.


----------



## BlackDragoons (May 15, 2021)

YokuNama said:


> ITS HAPPENING LMAO


Man, all those detractors. Tonights going to be golden.


----------



## Jasper2K (May 15, 2021)

gettingthatgrooveback said:


> View attachment 2173933
> Streaming on Youtube tonight confirmed.


"Forced his hand" Okay there phil simmer down.


----------



## The Wicked Mitch (May 15, 2021)

I'd like to dedicate this thread to all those who doubt the fact that PigRoachNigger is blessed by the Fates with infinite luck


----------



## Kheapathic (May 15, 2021)

CCheelai said:


> "Twitch admitted they were in the wrong!!"
> 
> This is why no one likes you Phil.


Nice to see he's cutting out the part where they tell him they know of his 10 year legacy and he's a Let's Play originator.


----------



## Radical Goodspeed (May 15, 2021)

It doesn't matter too much, this is your life on both platforms going forward, Philliam.


----------



## YokuNama (May 15, 2021)

Gezkill said:


> Man, all those detractors. Tonights going to be golden.



I hope the whales come out now. I hope he gets enough money to justify staying on Youtube.


----------



## Interchanger (May 15, 2021)

GoutofRedemption said:


> I did my part and reported him in youtube. Now to report him again on twitch and say the clip is in youtube.


Not sure if it's my place but if he gets banned how do we laugh at his waste of a life.


----------



## Ikonick (May 15, 2021)

Interchanger said:


> Not sure if it's my place but if he gets banned how do we laugh at his waste of a life.


There are other lolcows.


----------



## Lolidaki (May 15, 2021)

and just like that Karen's bitching about Twitch and being fed up is completely memory-holed


----------



## Fill Bern El (May 15, 2021)

Poo Twister said:


> The useless sack of cum actually uploaded him saying it. Now he will moan when he gets banned from YT.


editing? i didn't do anything FUCKING wrong dood! i didnt say it in the first place! there's nothing to edit out!


----------



## SlushFiend (May 15, 2021)

Neggertive said:


> aka his mods did all the work for him while he ate shitty gumbo and khat cried about him being banned


In his mind that is hard work, so don't question a man that works 8 hours a day playing games.


----------



## Surly Muppet (May 15, 2021)

CCheelai said:


> "Twitch admitted they were in the wrong!!"


That and the "mistake" being in quotation marks. What, does he think they're trying to fuck with him and lying to him?
Yes, just like you "need" to pay your "bills", Phil.


----------



## TheDevilUK (May 15, 2021)

Interchanger said:


> Not sure if it's my place but if he gets banned how do we laugh at his waste of a life.


Once he is removed, I will move to wings. Simple.


----------



## ElevenYearBeggacy (May 15, 2021)

GoutofRedemption said:


> I did my part and reported him in youtube. Now to report him again on twitch and say the clip is in youtube.


Were you expecting praise from us or smug satisfaction when you posted this here? If anything, it makes you look like a fool.


----------



## civan (May 15, 2021)

gettingthatgrooveback said:


> View attachment 2173933
> Streaming on Youtube tonight confirmed.


i cannot wait for him to come back to the thunderdome of youtube where the evil  agent proper  lsb and gtg are waiting outside jack him up with jaha rambo and panda lee on the other side of his condo if he runs away


----------



## Crooked 16th (May 15, 2021)

Phil will use tonight as a way to start banning long time detractors who show up for his homecoming stream.


----------



## Interchanger (May 15, 2021)

Ikonick said:


> There are other lolcows.


Fair, plus one final massive tard rage would be the way DSP sega should culminate.


----------



## YokuNama (May 15, 2021)

GoutofRedemption said:


> I did my part and reported him in youtube. Now to report him again on twitch and say the clip is in youtube.


And here's where it stops being fun.

Can't help yourself can you?


----------



## gettingthatgrooveback (May 15, 2021)

His reaction on camera betrayed him once again. He knew exactly what happened. No surprise. Only mild exasperation.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## tzgnilki (May 15, 2021)

gettingthatgrooveback said:


> View attachment 2173933
> Streaming on Youtube tonight confirmed.



it's so easy to lose access to livestreaming on youtube, looking forward to it




Link


----------



## Negative Damage (May 15, 2021)

"admitted they were wrong"

The way this motherfucker puts words in ppls mouths is fascinating to me.  I guess he "hears what he wants to".

Its like a subtle little dropping of pignosis too.  So all his piggies will visualize Twitch submitting to Daddy Phil and kissing the ring on his gout-ey knuckle.


----------



## Interchanger (May 15, 2021)

tzgnilki said:


> it's so easy to lose access to livestreaming on youtube, looking forward to it
> 
> View attachment 2173954
> 
> Link


Knowing Phil there no way in hell he'll ever review any TOS. Rules cramp piggies style


----------



## Lolidaki (May 15, 2021)

gettingthatgrooveback said:


> View attachment 2173933
> Streaming on Youtube tonight confirmed.


the poor intern who had to write the apology email, all that and he's still using your competitor because you weren't 20 mins faster with the reverse.


----------



## Veezy00 (May 15, 2021)

Interchanger said:


> Not sure if it's my place but if he gets banned how do we laugh at his waste of a life.


You really think he is going to get a job? He just got $1300


----------



## Poo Twister (May 15, 2021)

He's going to get taken in every hole in his body tonight on YT. Then he will return to Twitch crying because YT is a no go.


----------



## Interchanger (May 15, 2021)

Lolidaki said:


> the poor intern who had to write the apology email, all that and he's still using your competitor because you weren't 20 mins faster with the reverse.


Imagin having to be forced to write a scincere apology to Phil.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (May 15, 2021)

This makes how many suspensions for Phil? 3? 4?


----------



## Guess i'm toxic now! (May 15, 2021)

gettingthatgrooveback said:


> View attachment 2173933
> Streaming on Youtube tonight confirmed.


Wow admitting their mistakes....sounds like something DSP has no concept of.


----------



## Interchanger (May 15, 2021)

Veezy00 said:


> You really think he is going to get a job? He just got $1300


I never said he'd get a job. Pig would fly before he'd do that. Might go Terry A Davis style and walk the streets and upload content occasionally on forums. That's may guess anyway or leech of family.


----------



## Marsaudiac (May 15, 2021)

tzgnilki said:


> it's so easy to lose access to livestreaming on youtube, looking forward to it
> 
> View attachment 2173954
> 
> Link


Hasn't get gotten a community strike before?


----------



## Null (May 15, 2021)

Embarrassing for the company. I hope these fucking faggots implementing this censorship burn in hell.


----------



## OJ Simpson (May 15, 2021)

@actually @Surly Muppet

*hits streamdeck*

_MAHDS, MAHDS, MAHDS_

Will the main thread be opened back up for tonight's stream?


----------



## ElevenYearBeggacy (May 15, 2021)

A couple of pages ago people we're talking about how Phil is actually extremely unlucky because of the bankruptcy, foreclosure, ban etc. While I respect their opinion, the fact that Phil isn't locked up in an insane asylum, out on the streets or permabanned from Twitch does throw some shade onto that. I suppose the wheel of karma is a fickle thing.


----------



## Nigel of Ukip (May 15, 2021)

Short but sweet. We went full circle.
Day or two and he will be kissing Twitch's ass again.


----------



## ProvenWrong (May 15, 2021)

Not gonna lie, but at first I didn't believe Phil really wanted to go to YouTube. Today proved different though - the minute he was banned he read the email and didn't even care. 

I believe as I said in an older post he probably had a Moderator already help him with YT streaming set up. He probably let them set it up for him giving Papavera type steps and was set. 

Twitch will now possibly be the back burner unless Twitch offers more revenue wise.


----------



## DiabeticSP (May 15, 2021)

Phil: runs a $3k tip goal 'marathon'
Next day: runs a unlimited goal 'banned on Twitch' fundraiser.


9D chess? I know he won't. But I hope he has a tip total so I can see if he can squeeze a stone dry two days in a row.


----------



## Kermit the Frog (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Neggertive (May 15, 2021)

Sexy Senior Citizen said:


> This makes how many suspensions for Phil? 3? 4?


doesn't matter how many times twitch suspends me, they were all erroneous and not my fault, dood! sound good? alright? okay.


----------



## Gamergirl Cleanup Crew (May 15, 2021)

gettingthatgrooveback said:


> View attachment 2173933
> Streaming on Youtube tonight confirmed.


You're on thin ice, Twitch.
I expect him to go back eventually with a "don't let it happen again you idiots". Youtube being different will upset his tism.


----------



## Negative Damage (May 15, 2021)

Isnt it great that this is concurrent with an SF stream?  The salt as hes getting hit by trolls in the lahbbies AND in the YT chat?


----------



## Xenomorph (May 15, 2021)

meanwhile when he played heavy rain "whats up nigga its time!" i love how he will claim since its the A ending and not the hard ER its okay he grew up in the hood afterall.


----------



## Negative Damage (May 15, 2021)

Null said:


> Embarrassing for the company. I hope these fucking faggots implementing this censorship burn in hell.


Cant change who you are, I guess


----------



## Paladin Derich (May 15, 2021)

gettingthatgrooveback said:


> View attachment 2173933
> Streaming on Youtube tonight confirmed.


I thought he liked his north korea chat on twitch.  I guess he's willing to bite the bullet.


----------



## Interchanger (May 15, 2021)

ElevenYearBeggacy said:


> A couple of pages ago people we're talking about how Phil is actually extremely unlucky because of the bankruptcy, foreclosure, ban etc. While I respect their opinion, the fact that Phil isn't locked up in an insane asylum, out on the streets or permabanned from Twitch does throw some shade onto that. I suppose the wheel of karma is a fickle thing.


He sort of exists in a perpetual purgatory of not good, not fucked. So it constant highs and lows, even Phil sees his life as kind of a precarious shamble.


----------



## Ho Deak (May 15, 2021)

DSP WINS AGAIN HATERS


----------



## King of Not Playing Games (May 15, 2021)

Can't wait to hear all his usual bullshit complaints about how unreadable Youtube chat is.


----------



## Neggertive (May 15, 2021)

Paladin Derich said:


> I thought he liked his north korea chat on twitch.  I guess he's willing to bite the bullet.


he's 100% only doing this so he can come back to twitch with "look how bad youtube was guys, if i'm going to continue doing this full time, it HAS to be on twitch! so i need YOUR support!"


----------



## blahblahblah678 (May 15, 2021)

How many Stationay Negger trolls will emerge in the SFII lobbies tonight?


----------



## Jasper2K (May 15, 2021)

Null said:


> Embarrassing for the company. I hope these fucking faggots implementing this censorship burn in hell.


*runs a five+ year scam* Is ok on twitch *says nigger by accident* Suspended instantly. Disgusting content.


----------



## King Nutsack (May 15, 2021)

Red Bistro said:


> Can't wait to hear all his usual bullshit complaints about how unreadable Youtube chat is.


What does he care? He's not going to read anything unless it has $$$ attached to it


----------



## D̥̜̖͗͆̿E̼̰VÔ̦Ȗ̟̹̮͊͋R͊̒ (May 15, 2021)

blahblahblah678 said:


> How many Stationay Negger trolls will emerge in the SFII lobbies tonight?


They'd better actually fight him if they bother showing up.


----------



## Negative Damage (May 15, 2021)

Xenomorph said:


> meanwhile when he played heavy rain "whats up nigga its time!" i love how he will claim since its the A ending and not the hard ER its okay he grew up in the hood afterall.


He will claim he was a younger man then, and indulged in the Howard Stern humor cuz it was The Wild West Of YouTube back then.  Now hes a mature adult, and any nigger- . . . I mean, negative things you have to say just makes you a dumb fuck troll.


----------



## Dustlord (May 15, 2021)

I don't think Phil is ever going to be "cancelled". If making holocaust jokes and pretending to be a nazi in the past wasn't enough, he's simply not going down that way. His modern content is far too sanitized for anything else to come up.


----------



## ElevenYearBeggacy (May 15, 2021)

Interchanger said:


> He sort of exists in a perpetual purgatory of not good, not fucked. So it constant highs and lows, even Phil sees his life as kind of a precarious shamble.


I concur strongly with this. Add to the fact that Phil is the only male streamer (that I know of) that has this sort of cultish, whalish, paypigish following. I'm excluding other male streamer that are popular because of their success, personality etc He truly lives in this bizarre in-betweens of universes.


----------



## Interchanger (May 15, 2021)

Neggertive said:


> he's 100% only doing this so he can come back to twitch with "look how bad youtube was guys, if i'm going to continue doing this full time, it HAS to be on twitch! so i need YOUR support!"


I'd be surprised if the pay pigs have the funds to keep Phil's life on support for much longer. I mean he did make over a grand on the ME marathon, but he's also been doing worse and worse each night stream.


----------



## Optimus Prime (May 15, 2021)

Meh, ban or not, this is something that's just going to piss Phil off as we know this guy takes literally years to burn off grudges and perceived slights against him. On the heels of the departnering stream he probably is going to hold onto hating until he dies.

Its honestly kind of impressive he hasn't had a stroke or heart attack or actual serious health problem that could potentially kill him.


----------



## Negative Damage (May 15, 2021)

ElevenYearBeggacy said:


> I concur strongly with this. Add to the fact that Phil is the only male streamer (that I know of) that has this sort of cultish, whalish, paypigish following. I'm excluding other male streamer that are popular because of their success, personality etc He truly lives in this bizarre in-betweens of universes.


The Bizarre In-Betweens of Universes

Isnt that just the Vortex of Autism that we're here to see?


----------



## Neggertive (May 15, 2021)

Interchanger said:


> I'd be surprised if the pay pigs have the funds to keep Phil's life on support for much longer. I mean he did make over a grand on the ME marathon, but he's also been doing worse and worse each night stream.


tonight will be jaxx's time to shine on youtube. it's SF and i don't believe he made a sizeable positive contribution to the marathon yesterday. but regardless phil's current business model is to keep afloat, not to succeed long term. he's not thinking months ahead, he's thinking how to squeeze out as much money day to day as he can. we'll see what he has planned come september or so.


----------



## gettingthatgrooveback (May 15, 2021)

_*"You didn't hear anything. You're stupid."*_
Cult leader diction on point.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ikonick (May 15, 2021)

Didn't OIC say he wasn't going to go to YouTube if Phil does? I know he still will. Phil has him by the balls.


----------



## HumanHive (May 15, 2021)

Once again detractors are BTFO by the King of Hate’s superior wh*toid intellect. Twitch is groveling at his feet, begging him to stay. Paypigs better empty their wallet next stream.


----------



## Guess i'm toxic now! (May 15, 2021)

OIC is apparently already in the chat and tipping Phil. He really is Phil's lapdog.



> Didn't OIC say he wasn't going to go to YouTube if Phil does? I know he still will. Phil has him by the balls.



Like Phil, OIC likes making empty threats.


----------



## Tom Myers (May 15, 2021)

Comma said:


> Supposedly for saying the n-word. Kinda.
> 
> *Clip:*
> 
> ...


Dis nigga got a seven far ban


----------



## SlushFiend (May 15, 2021)

Neggertive said:


> he's 100% only doing this so he can come back to twitch with "look how bad youtube was guys, if i'm going to continue doing this full time, it HAS to be on twitch! so i need YOUR support!"


That's why in this situation, he's still somewhat on top. he can use that excuse but if the money is looking right on youtube he can proceed to say '' fuck twitch for trying to ban me for a word I did or did not say accidentally. It's not as stable as it is here on youtube''.


----------



## Poo Twister (May 15, 2021)

This stationary negger meme has fucking legs like you wouldn't believe. Which is kind of ironic if you think about it.


----------



## gettingthatgrooveback (May 15, 2021)

We live already.




RESTREAMING EXTRAVAGANZA!


----------



## ElevenYearBeggacy (May 15, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Once again detractors are BTFO by the King of Hate’s superior wh*toid intellect. Twitch is groveling at his feet, begging him to stay. Paypigs better empty their wallet next stream.


All that's missing to completely destroy those pesky detractors is for Twitch give him back his partner status so his paypigs can keep emptying their wallets to feed his mobile game addiction.  That will show us!


----------



## Satoi (May 15, 2021)

Not gonna lie, I was really looking forward to reaching the most recent page of this thread and then he's unbanned again. Not quite what I was looking for.
But honestly, if Twitch is seriously this capricious and just does random shit this is just gonna happen again before long.


----------



## Shield Breaker (May 15, 2021)

What did the previous banning before this one ended up being over anyways? I stopped paying attention because I figured it would be listed as a happening once the roach-man rose up again.


----------



## SlushFiend (May 15, 2021)

gettingthatgrooveback said:


> _*"You didn't hear anything. You're stupid."*_
> Cult leader diction on point.
> View attachment 2174000


When I heard that in the background, I knew he actually said it and was trying to do damage control XD


----------



## Neil (May 15, 2021)

How does Twitch even detect the n-word so often? Is it bots? Or is it trolls/hatewatchers spamming the report button and clipping the portion of the stream for the Twitch jannies to ban the user?


----------



## Zappin’ And Spazzin’ (May 15, 2021)

Before he starts streaming on Youtube, Phil really needs to remember and implement all the instantly banned phrases his Twitch chatroom had, like "e-beggar, she was underage, paypig..."


----------



## Guess i'm toxic now! (May 15, 2021)

It's like the purge in chat, everyone getting axed left and right so the piggy's feelings don't get hurt.


----------



## HumanHive (May 15, 2021)

Zappin’ And Spazzin’ said:


> Before he starts streaming on Youtube, Phil really needs to remember and implement all the instantly banned phrases his Twitch chatroom had, like "e-beggar, she was underage, paypig..."


Was she underage?


----------



## ElevenYearBeggacy (May 15, 2021)

Shield Breaker said:


> What did the previous banning before this one ended up being over anyways? I stopped paying attention because I figured it would be listed as a happening ince the roach-man rose up again.


DMCA strikes, pleasuring himself on stream, threating to harm a child, and something to do with using bits as donations.


----------



## The Wicked Mitch (May 15, 2021)

Chat is like a holocaust, niggertivity all around. Very tahxic


----------



## Nigel of Ukip (May 15, 2021)

Stationary what?


----------



## Guess i'm toxic now! (May 15, 2021)

Prepare for an "interactive stream" where he spends most of it bent over banning people.


----------



## Let's Love Lain (May 15, 2021)

Lol


----------



## grump (May 15, 2021)

already back up. Plus he's said several times he's all for the new SJW direction Twitch and other companies are taking so why is he upset about this?


----------



## SlushFiend (May 15, 2021)

Can we get a seperate thread for this special youtube event?


----------



## OJ Simpson (May 15, 2021)

Jannies working overtime in Dave's YT chat tonight. Hope the compensation is worth all of this effort.


----------



## People Person (May 15, 2021)

Phil always beats the ban.... get fucked twitch


----------



## TankMelee (May 15, 2021)

And just like that, an entire detractor ecosystem of restreams and Twitch chat trackers dies.


----------



## Cats (May 15, 2021)

Phil's skin looks like old crisco


----------



## Neil (May 15, 2021)

Spaghet said:


> Careful there, if Phil actually read his forums you'd be on thin ice.


>KGhaleon is a furfag
I never knew until today. I thought he was just some random DSP simp Jim kicked around.


----------



## Fill Bern El (May 15, 2021)

gettingthatgrooveback said:


> We live already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uh oh, the chat is tahxic

edit: he's memeing his own ban that forced his hand to go to youtube?


----------



## Planettenon (May 15, 2021)

Watching UFC can you guys give the deets of his yt stream


----------



## kamekmagik (May 15, 2021)

He's using the hate to fuel him


----------



## SlushFiend (May 15, 2021)

like a serial killer, just can't leave it alone.


----------



## Zappin’ And Spazzin’ (May 15, 2021)

Calling it now, Phil's gonna attempt to own the "stationary" meme


----------



## Shaka Brah (May 15, 2021)

Neil said:


> How does Twitch even detect the n-word so often? Is it bots? Or is it trolls/hatewatchers spamming the report button and clipping the portion of the stream for the Twitch jannies to ban the user?


I think this is the crazy part here. Sure he has a lot of detractors but this has to be automated because it doesn't even sound like he said nigger. And that means Twitch is so upset about someone saying gamer words they have an automatic detection script that autobans people for saying something vaguely like a slur.


----------



## BepsiLight (May 15, 2021)

Shaka Brah said:


> I think this is the crazy part here. Sure he has a lot of detractors but this has to be automated because it doesn't even sound like he said nigger. And that means Twitch is so upset about someone saying gamer words they have an automatic detection script that autobans people for saying something vaguely like a slur.


It was probably triggered by mass reports. He's not a partner anymore so he's bound by the rules mortals abide to, and if you get X amounts of reports you get a ban, as bullshit as it may be.
It seems like the stream will be a huge pahsitive success because ALUTTAPEEPOL will throw him quarters to make him dance


----------



## The Wicked Mitch (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Guess i'm toxic now! (May 15, 2021)

Neil said:


> How does Twitch even detect the n-word so often? Is it bots? Or is it trolls/hatewatchers spamming the report button and clipping the portion of the stream for the Twitch jannies to ban the user?


"I can't believe that you said the N-word, I can't believe that you said the N-word." - Twitch Breen


----------



## Collections Agent (May 15, 2021)

Fill Bern El said:


> uh oh, the chat is tahxic
> 
> edit: he's memeing his own ban that forced his hand to go to youtube?
> View attachment 2174028



Honestly I think those two comments are the most likable things Phil has said in a decade


----------



## Fill Bern El (May 15, 2021)

so we got like 3 troll superchats already, when are these "trolls" going to learn that you're literally enabling this greasy fuck


----------



## Zappin’ And Spazzin’ (May 15, 2021)

The Wicked Mitch said:


> View attachment 2174042


Phil's gonna make bank off troll-tipping tonight


----------



## SlushFiend (May 15, 2021)

Wait isn't this better quality than when he was on twitch, why switch now?


----------



## UncleFuckAss (May 15, 2021)

I'm going to really teach Phil a lesson by gibbing him money and telling him to get a job


----------



## Planettenon (May 15, 2021)

Fill Bern El said:


> so we got like 3 troll superchats already, when are these "trolls" going to learn that you're literally enabling this greasy fuck


my guess is that some of these trolls are just chat regulars with soc accs


----------



## Cistern Rumbler (May 15, 2021)

"Everything you do while stationary is bad"

DSP finally admitting his streams are trash and his content overall is dogshit?


----------



## Interchanger (May 15, 2021)

grump said:


> already back up. Plus he's said several times he's all for the new SJW direction Twitch and other companies are taking so why is he upset about this?


Classic libtard mentality - they love to say there for equality and diversity. But when the rules are applied to them they go ape shit and show there true colours.


----------



## D̥̜̖͗͆̿E̼̰VÔ̦Ȗ̟̹̮͊͋R͊̒ (May 15, 2021)

Cistern Rumbler said:


> "Everything you do while stationary is bad"
> 
> DSP finally admitting his streams are trash and his content overall is dogshit?


He rocks back and forth constantly to remain in motion.


----------



## Need Help With Tips (May 15, 2021)

Very blatantly and clearly misspeaking and saying "Nigger", then doing everything in his power to act like it didn't happen. The most DSP thing I've ever seen him do, and that's saying a lot.


----------



## BepsiLight (May 15, 2021)

I wonder if he will count the superchats towards the goal, because I'm sure a lot of wheelchairs will throw superchats at him instead of tips since they're visible to anyone, displayed obnoxiously and display in bright colors how much you tip to your master.
I predict tips might drop tonight as superchats come in. Might even see a few red ones.


----------



## Fill Bern El (May 15, 2021)

Interchanger said:


> Classic libtard mentality - they love to say there for equality and diversity. But when the rules are applied to them they go ape shit and show there true colours.


DSP has admitted that he's a centrist and dislikes both sides, but nonetheless, ehhh mate that equality and diversity jab is a bit far fetched for this situation? DSP has been hypocritical for as long as we've had records on him, it's nothing new that when he gets shit on for exactly the thing he was shitting on someone else for that he tries to save face


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (May 15, 2021)

tzgnilki said:


> it's so easy to lose access to livestreaming on youtube, looking forward to it
> 
> View attachment 2173954
> 
> Link


Wasn’t he already issued a community guideline strike for “the incident”? He accidentally reuploaded it when he was banned by Google for being spam, reuploaded en mass, trolls (or whoever) sat in wait to report it, and got a strike. That’s how I remember it. Do they roll off after a certain amount of time?


----------



## OJ Simpson (May 15, 2021)

JetsetLucio said:


> Very blatantly and clearly misspeaking and saying "Nigger", then doing everything in his power to act like it didn't happen. The most DSP thing I've ever seen him do, and that's saying a lot.



He 100% said it. It was an accident but he said it, period. I'm willing to give people the benefit of the doubt, and I have in the past. Case in point: League streamer TF Blade. At first it sounded like he said it, upon further inspection, he clearly did not. And he ended up eating his 7 day ban. How Dave got out of this is absolutely asinine by comparison. And that dude had a heavy accent, you had to study the clip to find out he didn't say it, it's clear as day with _the guy_.

At the end of the day nobody here gives a fuck that he said the gamer word, but to lie _this_ blatantly... this is low, even for DSP standards lmao. And I played it over and over again and it's not any other word in the universe outside of "nigger" lol.


----------



## Rayce Farelle (May 15, 2021)

He literally said nigger on TWITCH and got away with it. He's approaching biblical levels of power.


----------



## Fill Bern El (May 15, 2021)

OIC is a mod in the chat. Vague threats from his as always.


----------



## Zappin’ And Spazzin’ (May 15, 2021)

BepsiLight said:


> I wonder if he will count the superchats towards the goal, because I'm sure a lot of wheelchairs will throw superchats at him instead of tips since they're visible to anyone, displayed obnoxiously and display in bright colors how much you tip to your master.
> I predict tips might drop tonight as superchats come in. Might even see a few red ones.


There's been like $5 worth of troll-tipping so far, I guarantee you the Goal will remain $0 by the time Phil shows up and starts talking, he won't bring them up at all 
He'll probably stay on Youtube because it'll be easier to hide money


----------



## Interchanger (May 15, 2021)

Fill Bern El said:


> DSP has admitted that he's a centrist and dislikes both sides, but nonetheless, ehhh mate that equality and diversity jab is a bit far fetched for this situation? DSP has been hypocritical for as long as we've had records on him, it's nothing new that when he gets shit on for exactly the thing he was shitting on someone else for that he tries to save face


Fair enough. I just remember that stream where he was pounding his chest as left, and in the back of my mind it like 'your the guy who made jokes about the Holocaust'. I mean people do change, look at Chris Chan from right to centre to left.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (May 15, 2021)

Oh stop being such niggers about it, guys!


----------



## Pargon (May 15, 2021)

Fill Bern El said:


> DSP has admitted that he's a centrist and dislikes both sides, but nonetheless, ehhh mate that equality and diversity jab is a bit far fetched for this situation? DSP has been hypocritical for as long as we've had records on him, it's nothing new that when he gets shit on for exactly the thing he was shitting on someone else for that he tries to save face


Agreed. Phil clearly misspoke, some sperg in his chat heard what might be construed as Power Word Nig, clipped and reported him. This was Twitch, for once, working as intended, which is to say, poorly, and he ate an undeserved ban.

That it happened to Phil, who is an asshole, makes it funny, in the same way that you'd like to see your dickhead boss run over by a bus. It's a riot, but still not something that _ought_ to have happened.


----------



## Jewthulhu (May 15, 2021)

Absolutely based. Gamers rise up.


----------



## King DDT (May 15, 2021)

Pink Ward caught a 30 day ban for saying "Yikers"

DSP gets a one hour ban for saying "Nigger".
If you really think that Dave doesn't have some sperg at Twitch going to bat for him, I have a bridge to sell you.
I'm waiting for the day when a whale gets doxxed and it turns out to be a Twitch employee. There's absolutely no fucking way a Twitch employee was ready to investigate this situation and make a judgment on a fucking Saturday.


----------



## Guess i'm toxic now! (May 15, 2021)

Rayce Farelle said:


> He literally said nigger on TWITCH and got away with it. He's approaching biblical levels of power.


Alright, you negger-retarrrr...I mean I never say that anymore. It was said pretty commonly when I was a kid but I'm a mature adult now, who doesn't say that kiddy shit.


----------



## DZoomer (May 15, 2021)

Fill Bern El said:


> OIC is a mod in the chat. Vague threats from his as always.


Funny how this fag wants people to believe he's this self-made millionaire who is very successful, when he wastes his days modding for a nobody streamer like Phil.


----------



## Need Help With Tips (May 15, 2021)

Leaned hard


----------



## Let's Love Lain (May 15, 2021)

Would have been funnier if he said this during the height of the George Floyd stuff or any other black guy being shot by police/BLM event. I don't think Twitch would have quietly swept it away during that time.


----------



## FEETLOAF (May 15, 2021)

Zappin’ And Spazzin’ said:


> There's been like $5 worth of troll-tipping so far, I guarantee you the Goal will remain $0 by the time Phil shows up and starts talking, he won't bring them up at all
> He'll probably stay on Youtube because it'll be easier to hide money


If Phil just let the trolls and detractors superchat him he would make so much fucking money.


----------



## Guess i'm toxic now! (May 15, 2021)

JetsetLucio said:


> View attachment 2174088
> Leaned hard


That is a fucken legendary comment. Haven't laughed that hard in ages lol.


----------



## Interchanger (May 15, 2021)

JetsetLucio said:


> View attachment 2174088
> Leaned hard


Answers easy. Not enough money dood


----------



## Hogan of the South (May 15, 2021)

Nigel of Ukip said:


> Made a quick gif for this unique situation.
> View attachment 2173727





PieceofShet said:


> View attachment 2173778


Who are these people? Let the man fail! Lol


----------



## BlackDragoons (May 15, 2021)

You know it's sad that the ps5 menu music is better then dsp music trash.


----------



## dingobaby (May 15, 2021)

With Phil's perverse apology fetish, I wonder if he will claim that a Twitch exec sent him a sincere and personal apology for this suspension mishap


----------



## mario if smoke weed (May 15, 2021)

Shame on those mods at Twitch, banning DSP for having a retard mushmouth moment. Bunch of fucking ableist neggers- err, niggers.


----------



## Guess i'm toxic now! (May 15, 2021)

Gezkill said:


> You know it's sad that the ps5 menu music is better then dsp music trash.


PS4 menu music is forever associated with an old man masturbating on camera.


----------



## actually (May 15, 2021)

Alright, given that he's been reinstated, time to lock this thread and re-open the main.


----------

